# Berlusconi:"I cinesi mi vogliono cacciare. E io..."



## admin (23 Maggio 2016)

Clamorose rivelazioni di Silvio Berlusconi riportate dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2016, in merito alla cessione del Milan.

Ecco quanto dichiarato dal presidente:"I cinesi mi vogliono cacciare. Il nodo sulla cessione del Milan sono io. Vorrei restare tre anni. Loro sono contrari".

Campopiano scrive che i cinesi, più che cacciarlo, vogliono subito ed immediatamente il 100% del Milan.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.

Clamorosa rivelazione di Fedele Furio che prosegue sulla linea già tracciata in questo articolo ("http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-shock-vendo-solo-se-comando-altri-due-anni-vt36816.html"). Il giornalista riporta di un Berlusconi letteralmente furibondo, infatti non ha alcuna intenzione di abbandonare completamente il Milan, pur vendendo la maggioranza. Ieri pomeriggio, intercettato a Brugherio dove 50 anni fa aveva realizzato il suo primo insediamento urbanistico con la Edilnord, ha parlato chiaro e tondo evidenziando come la trattativa sia giunta ad un punto critico. *Silvio, infatti, vuole restare a tutti i costi presidente. Ecco le sue eloquenti parole, condite da una descrizione gestuale: "In caso di cessione della società ho chiesto di restare presidente del Milan per almeno 3 anni. E' un obbligo mio, ma loro (i cinesi) mi vorrebbero cacciare..."*. Ed a quel punto in maniera vistosa fa il gesto con il braccio proteso. Una decisione umiliante per chi ha condotto la nave milanista per 30 anni. 
Com'è noto sta ormai entrando nel vivo la trattativa con i cinesi che vorrebbero chiudere nella prima decade di giugno. Ma già in settimana dovrebbe esserci un importante incontro tra le parti. *La cordata vorrebbe chiudere in fretta e la "clausola Berlusconi" potrebbe ritardare l'operazione e creare qualche problemino. Ma non è detto che questo avvenga, anzi non è affatto auspicabile. 
Silvio è seriamente intenzionato a vendere a patto che i nuovi acquirenti siano affidabili e bene intenzionati nei confronti del Milan. E per rendersi conto di questo il presidente rossonero vuole farsi garante di questa situazione per un lungo e consistente periodo. Che stabilirà sempre e comunque lui. Prendere o lasciare.* Oltre mille persone hanno accolto Silvio al cantiere Edilnord. E lui ha rassicurato: "Mi chiedete se vendiamo il Milan? Dico di sì perché vogliamo farlo più grande. Voglio dare il Milan a chi ha tante ambizioni e voglia di riportarlo ad essere protagonista. Cerco un partner che abbia i fondi necessari".

Intanto *Campopiano* su Twitter: "Più che cacciarlo vogliono il 100% senza di lui, come è giusto che sia. Poi mi allaccio e scrivero' con quali "argomenti" i cinesi vogliono che SB venda e vada" (il giornalista aveva già parlato di presidenza onoraria, ndr).

*La Repubblica (Currò/Pagni) svela un altro nome clamoroso della cordata, già anticipato da Campopiano: il magnate cinese interessato al Milan ha un volto famoso: Robin Li, 48 anni, un patrimonio stimato in 14 miliardi di dollari. Il suo nome era stato già accostato alla trattativa per il passaggio del 70% delle quote del club a una cordata di misteriosi imprenditori cinesi con l’avallo del governo di Pechino. Ma adesso il velo sta cadendo, dopo le indiscrezioni su Jack Ma, il re dell’e-commerce. *
Robin Li ha costruito la sua fortuna attraverso una serie di attività: la più nota è il motore di ricerca Baidu, di cui fu cofondatore. Il suo impero si estende anche all’e-commerce, con una serie di aziende che si occupano di consegne a domicilio di prodotti alimentari, nonché della prenotazione di spettacoli e concerti. E’ cruciale l’impegno nel settore energia: la sua Hanergy (presente anche in Italia, con la commercializzazione di pannelli solari) è il primo gruppo privato delle rinnovabili in Cina.
La trattativa, dopo l’uscita allo scoperto del manager Nicholas Gangikoff, prosegue: i consulenti finanziari e legali stanno ultimando la redazione delle complesse clausole contrattuali. Secondo alcune fonti finanziarie, le parti avrebbero deciso di prendersi tutti i 45 giorni della trattativa in esclusiva. Il Milan spinge perché gli imprenditori della cordata non si impegnino solo personalmente, ma diano garanzie legate alle aziende che rappresentano. Rimangono da chiarire alcuni aspetti sulla governance: la famiglia Berlusconi non vorrebbe uscire di scena subito, limitandosi a un ruolo di minoranza, ma partecipare da protagonista al rilancio.

La Gazzetta dello Sport: non è ancora caduto il velo sul nome del capo cordata ma questa sarà una settimana decisiva. Infatti sono attesi a Milano dei rappresentanti dei gruppi interessati. Intanto Gancikoff sta continuando a fungere da gancio tra i cinesi e Fininvest. Occhio quindi al prossimo week end: potremmo scoprire molto del prossimo futuro rossonero.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Maggio 2016)

sia lodato Dio almeno si gioca a carte scoperte sul serio finalmente


----------



## Serginho (23 Maggio 2016)

Sei rimasto 30 anni, scialacquati dai rognoni


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2016)

I cinesi non sono affatto fessi ed hanno capito che per allestire un progetto anche minimamente ambizioso questo qui, e il suo compare di merende, devono sparire del tutto.

Sono straconvinto (e lo saranno anche loro) che questo qui se terrà il 30% darà solo problemi.

Comunque ora inizia a fare la vittima...


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano ci cita.

Comunque, la questione si complica di brutto


----------



## DannySa (23 Maggio 2016)

Il 100%? speriamo sia vero, solo che se Berlusconi si mette in testa di non vendere per ripicca con la scusa che volevano farlo fuori e lui voleva tenersi il 30% siamo al KO definitivo.
La volta che troviamo dei ricconi cinesi pronti a far sbaraccare il marcio che c'è da 30 anni e questo rifiuta... sarebbe da pazzi.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Maggio 2016)

Se è così è finita.

Almeno un anno bisogna dargli il contentino, se no è inutile parlarne.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> I cinesi non sono affatto fessi ed hanno capito che per allestire un progetto anche minimamente ambizioso questo qui, e il suo compare di merende, devono sparire del tutto.
> 
> Sono straconvinto (e lo saranno anche loro) che questo qui se terrà il 30% darà solo problemi.
> 
> Comunque ora inizia a fare la vittima...



Assolutamente. Berlusca non è e non sarà mai un gregario,lo sanno tutti.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose rivelazioni di Silvio Berlusconi riportate dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2016, in merito alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> Ecco quanto dichiarato dal presidente:"I cinesi mi vogliono cacciare. Il nodo sulla cessione del Milan sono io. Vorrei restare tre anni. Loro sono contrari".
> 
> ...



O mio dio, quando dice il nodo della cessione sono io, mi ha fatto raggelare il sangue.


----------



## DannySa (23 Maggio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Berlusca non è e non sarà mai un gregario,lo sanno tutti.



Purtroppo è così, Berlusconi della presidenza onoraria non se ne fa nulla, secondo me questo si è messo in testa di comandare, 50/50, io faccio finta di indirizzarvi da grande presidente quale sono ma in realtà gestisco tutto io e ho io l'ultima parola (anche se ho la minoranza).
Quindi è possibilissimo che vogliano farlo fuori per non perdere tempo dietro alle sue paranoie da persona di una certa età che non vuole mollare.


----------



## Sevenchampions (23 Maggio 2016)

Ho letto il trafiletto e parla di Berlusconi che vorrebbe rimanere presidente per 3 anni. penso il tutto si risolverà con Berlusconi che rimarrà presidente onorario e quindi senza potere decisionale. Diciamo che questa è una dichiarazione berlusconiana per sondare le acqua per me e vedere le reazioni e preparare il terreno


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Maggio 2016)

Io lo dico da un mese, questo ai cinesi non vuole vendere. E se proprio costretto, vuole restare ancora al timone. Fino all'ultimo secondo ce la farà sudare questa cessione, questo è certo. Come è anche certo ormai che questo insetto ancora non abbia deciso di vendere. Non avrebbero senso altrimenti queste dichiarazioni.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose rivelazioni di Silvio Berlusconi riportate dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2016, in merito alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> Ecco quanto dichiarato dal presidente:"I cinesi mi vogliono cacciare. Il nodo sulla cessione del Milan sono io. Vorrei restare tre anni. Loro sono contrari".
> 
> ...



Comunque qual'era il giornale che diceva un paio di giorni fa proprio questo?? ricordo perfettamente che si parlava di un Berlusconi che vuol rimanere 3 anni. Era la gazzetta?


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2016)

Diciamocelo chiaramente: lui non vuole in sella perchè è interessato alla squadra ed al club. Lui crede (povero illuso) di poter rilanciare Forza Italia grazie alle imprese del nuovo Milan finanziato dai cinesi, con lui che si prende i meriti.

A queste condizioni, la cessione è difficile se non impossibile. Anche perchè i cinesi non sono nè scemi nè sprovveduti.

Speriamo che si riesca a trovare un compromesso. Altrimenti è durissima.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Diciamocelo chiaramente: lui non vuole in sella perchè è interessato alla squadra ed al club. Lui crede (povero illuso) di poter rilanciare Forza Italia grazie alle imprese del nuovo Milan finanziato dai cinesi, con lui che si prende in meriti.
> 
> A queste condizioni, la cessione è difficile se non impossibile. Anche perchè i cinesi non sono nè scemi nè sprovveduti.
> 
> Speriamo che si riesca a trovare un compromesso. Altrimenti è durissima.



Spero (e penso) che in nessuna città prenda più del 5%...


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2016)

Non riesco ad interpretare queste dichiarazioni. Se positive o negative. Non capisco se si sta aprendo la strada per giustificare il no oppure sta trollando per gli ultimi giorni di campagna elettorale, ovvero vuol apparire come la vittima della situazione, che per il bene del Milan ci sta vendendo ma che lui comunque non vorrebbe privarsene in nessun modo. Non si capisce.
Tra l'altro con dichiarazioni del genere adesso i cinesi cosa penseranno?? tra il video di facebook e queste uscite.....


----------



## _ET_ (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose rivelazioni di Silvio Berlusconi riportate dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2016, in merito alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> Ecco quanto dichiarato dal presidente:"I cinesi mi vogliono cacciare. Il nodo sulla cessione del Milan sono io. Vorrei restare tre anni. Loro sono contrari".
> 
> ...



Lo sostengo dall'inizio della trattativa che il berlusca vuole rimanere perchè ha FIUTATO un affarone.vende ed in più vuole parte della torta che i cinesi stanno preparando...mantenento il 30% il rischio sarebbe limitato ed il mercato asiatico,da buon imprenditore lo stuzzica parecchio...la vedo nera nera...


----------



## Jaqen (23 Maggio 2016)

Però per lo meno mi piace il punto di partenza dei cinesi, che poi magari scenderà in qualche compromesso... ma l'idea è ottima: Silvio, via dalle balle grazie.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Maggio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Però per lo meno mi piace il punto di partenza dei cinesi, che poi magari scenderà in qualche compromesso... ma l'idea è ottima: Silvio, via dalle balle grazie.



Sì, peccato che il manico del coltello per piantarlo in pancia a noi tifosi ce l'ha Silvio.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2016)

Repubblica la tocca piano.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Maggio 2016)

Questo parassita non se ne andrà mai.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose rivelazioni di Silvio Berlusconi riportate dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2016, in merito alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> Ecco quanto dichiarato dal presidente:"I cinesi mi vogliono cacciare. Il nodo sulla cessione del Milan sono io. Vorrei restare tre anni. Loro sono contrari".
> 
> ...



Vuole che i cinesi rilancino il Milan ma che gli eventuali trionfi vengano attribuiti alla sua figura. Bisogna vedere se i cinesi saranno abbastanza interessati a noi da sopportarlo per un paio d'anni (dando ovviamente per scontato che nel frattempo non rompa le palle alla nuova società) oppure se alla fine sbotteranno e lo manderanno a quel paese. Mai come ora saranno decisivi i figli e i maggiori dirigenti Fininvest, nella speranza che riescano a far capire agli acquirenti che sono solo capricci di un povero vecchio rimbambito.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Maggio 2016)




----------



## siioca (23 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi ricordiamoci che dietro questa trattativa c'è un advisor come Galatioto,non uno qualunque in più cinesi molto più ricchi della famiglia Berlusconi. In oltre voglio puntualizzare la differenza di trattativa portata avanti da mesi senza far trapelare poco o nulla a differenza della trattativa mediatica portata avanti con Bee.


----------



## Gekyn (23 Maggio 2016)

Siete sicuri che il coltello dalla parte del manico ce l'abbia Berlusconi? A me da l'impressione che cerchi in tutti modi di rimanere in sella, ma ahimè in cuor suo è consapevole che è arrivato il suo momento, deve vendere e purtroppo (per lui) venderà alle condizioni di Fininvest-Cinesi.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Siete sicuri che il coltello dalla parte del manico ce l'abbia Berlusconi? A me da l'impressione che cerchi in tutti modi di rimanere in sella, ma ahimè in cuor suo è consapevole che è arrivato il suo momento, deve vendere e purtroppo (per lui) venderà alle condizioni di Fininvest-Cinesi.



Io non so se si sia reso conto che questo è l'ultimo treno.


----------



## DannySa (23 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Siete sicuri che il coltello dalla parte del manico ce l'abbia Berlusconi? A me da l'impressione che cerchi in tutti modi di rimanere in sella, ma ahimè in cuor suo è consapevole che è arrivato il suo momento, deve vendere e purtroppo (per lui) venderà alle condizioni di Fininvest-Cinesi.



Potrebbe darsi, di sicuro c'è che se Berlusconi ha il coltello dalla parte del manico beh è chiaramente un coltello per il pesce (non taglia), arrivati a questo punto non ha molte altre vie d'uscita, o vende o è finita, sempre considerando che se saltasse tutto ora chi è che gli offrirebbe le stesse cifre l'anno prossimo? il Bee di turno? non sarebbe credibile.
I cinesi sanno che possono prendersi il 100% anche subito, hanno la forza economica e le idee per farlo, Berlusconi invece cerca di divertirsi con il giocattolino come farebbe un gatto con una pallina di lana.


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose rivelazioni di Silvio Berlusconi riportate dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2016, in merito alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> Ecco quanto dichiarato dal presidente:"I cinesi mi vogliono cacciare. Il nodo sulla cessione del Milan sono io. Vorrei restare tre anni. Loro sono contrari".
> 
> ...


Io vorrei...non vorrei...ma se vuoi, cantava Lucio Battisti. In queste dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, se vere, si intravvede tutto il senso di impotenza e frustrazione di un uomo dal grande orgoglio per il fatto di dover accettare una cessione del club imposta più dalla mancanza di alternative economiche che da altro. Non è un punto negoziale, non è una condizione del contratto, non è niente. È solo l'ennesima posa di una statua marmorea al centro di piazzale Valle di fronte a Casa Milan, quella che sta cercando faticosamente di costruire per il proprio passo d'addio. Tutto questo è umanamente comprensibile nei confronti di chi ha fatto dell'immagine di vincente la cifra della propria esistenza, ma non modifica l'entità dei problemi di fondo, e, non dimentichiamolo mai, la volontà di Fininvest di vendere, che è, vista in controluce, volontà di non fare più nulla per un club che ormai costa alla holding centinaia di milioni di euro l'anno senza quella rendita di posizione di politica, e di politica sportiva, che esso assicurava, ed a cui essa era in passato molto interessata. I fatti sono questi, ed essi stanno determinando gli eventi, che lo stesso Silvio con le sue parole, vere o false che siano, sta confermando, ed a cui i fatti stessi stanno rispondendo anche semplicemente evocando la suggestione di quella meravigliosa canzone del ‘72: come può uno scoglio/arginare il mare/anche se non voglio/torno già a volare...


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Subito ho riso per queste dichiarazioni poi pensandoci bene non credo che i cinesi siano contenti...li sta facendo passare per degli usurpatori,è inammissibile andare avanti a trattare così.Io spero che in realtà abbia già venduto perchè continua a fare dichiarazioni come se volesse far saltare tutto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

*Clamorosa rivelazione di Fedele Furio che prosegue sulla linea già tracciata in questo articolo ("http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-shock-vendo-solo-se-comando-altri-due-anni-vt36816.html"). Il giornalista riporta di un Berlusconi letteralmente furibondo, infatti non ha alcuna intenzione di abbandonare completamente il Milan, pur vendendo la maggioranza. Ieri pomeriggio, intercettato a Brugherio dove 50 anni fa aveva realizzato il suo primo insediamento urbanistico con la Edilnord, ha parlato chiaro e tondo evidenziando come la trattativa sia giunta ad un punto critico. Silvio, infatti, vuole restare a tutti i costi presidente. Ecco le sue eloquenti parole, condite da una descrizione gestuale: "In caso di cessione della società ho chiesto di restare presidente del Milan per almeno 3 anni. E' un obbligo mio, ma loro (i cinesi) mi vorrebbero cacciare...". Ed a quel punto in maniera vistosa fa il gesto con il braccio proteso. Una decisione umiliante per chi ha condotto la nave milanista per 30 anni. 
Com'è noto sta ormai entrando nel vivo la trattativa con i cinesi che vorrebbero chiudere nella prima decade di giugno. Ma già in settimana dovrebbe esserci un importante incontro tra le parti. La cordata vorrebbe chiudere in fretta e la "clausola Berlusconi" potrebbe ritardare l'operazione e creare qualche problemino. Ma non è detto che questo avvenga, anzi non è affatto auspicabile. 
Silvio è seriamente intenzionato a vendere a patto che i nuovi acquirenti siano affidabili e bene intenzionati nei confronti del Milan. E per rendersi conto di questo il presidente rossonero vuole farsi garante di questa situazione per un lungo e consistente periodo. Che stabilirà sempre e comunque lui. Prendere o lasciare. Oltre mille persone hanno accolto Silvio al cantiere Edilnord. E lui ha rassicurato: "Mi chiedete se vendiamo il Milan? Dico di sì perché vogliamo farlo più grande. Voglio dare il Milan a chi ha tante ambizioni e voglia di riportarlo ad essere protagonista. Cerco un partner che abbia i fondi necessari".

Intanto Campopiano su Twitter: "Più che cacciarlo vogliono il 100% senza di lui, come è giusto che sia. Poi mi allaccio e scrivero' con quali "argomenti" i cinesi vogliono che SB venda e vada" (il giornalista aveva già parlato di presidenza onoraria, ndr).

La Repubblica (Currò/Pagni) svela un altro nome clamoroso della cordata, già anticipato da Campopiano: il magnate cinese interessato al Milan ha un volto famoso: Robin Li, 48 anni, un patrimonio stimato in 14 miliardi di dollari. Il suo nome era stato già accostato alla trattativa per il passaggio del 70% delle quote del club a una cordata di misteriosi imprenditori cinesi con l’avallo del governo di Pechino. Ma adesso il velo sta cadendo, dopo le indiscrezioni su Jack Ma, il re dell’e-commerce. 
Robin Li ha costruito la sua fortuna attraverso una serie di attività: la più nota è il motore di ricerca Baidu, di cui fu cofondatore. Il suo impero si estende anche all’e-commerce, con una serie di aziende che si occupano di consegne a domicilio di prodotti alimentari, nonché della prenotazione di spettacoli e concerti. E’ cruciale l’impegno nel settore energia: la sua Hanergy (presente anche in Italia, con la commercializzazione di pannelli solari) è il primo gruppo privato delle rinnovabili in Cina.
La trattativa, dopo l’uscita allo scoperto del manager Nicholas Gangikoff, prosegue: i consulenti finanziari e legali stanno ultimando la redazione delle complesse clausole contrattuali. Secondo alcune fonti finanziarie, le parti avrebbero deciso di prendersi tutti i 45 giorni della trattativa in esclusiva. Il Milan spinge perché gli imprenditori della cordata non si impegnino solo personalmente, ma diano garanzie legate alle aziende che rappresentano. Rimangono da chiarire alcuni aspetti sulla governance: la famiglia Berlusconi non vorrebbe uscire di scena subito, limitandosi a un ruolo di minoranza, ma partecipare da protagonista al rilancio.

La Gazzetta dello Sport: non è ancora caduto il velo sul nome del capo cordata ma questa sarà una settimana decisiva. Infatti sono attesi a Milano dei rappresentanti dei gruppi interessati. Intanto Gancikoff sta continuando a fungere da gancio tra i cinesi e Fininvest. Occhio quindi al prossimo week end: potremmo scoprire molto del prossimo futuro rossonero.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2016)

Io aspetto il 15 Giugno perché sono davvero depresso...
Vedere in tribuna lui e Galliani in finale era una roba desolante..una dirigenza vecchia ma che non si rende conto di essere ormai strasuperata (lui non si rende conto, fester invece ne approfitta)..

Speriamo solo vengano cacciati davvero, non ne posso più..


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa rivelazione di Fedele Furio che prosegue sulla linea già tracciata in questo articolo ("http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-shock-vendo-solo-se-comando-altri-due-anni-vt36816.html"). Il giornalista riporta di un Berlusconi letteralmente furibondo, infatti non ha alcuna intenzione di abbandonare completamente il Milan, pur vendendo la maggioranza. Ieri pomeriggio, intercettato a Brugherio dove 50 anni fa aveva realizzato il suo primo insediamento urbanistico con la Edilnord, ha parlato chiaro e tondo evidenziando come la trattativa sia giunta ad un punto critico. Silvio, infatti, vuole restare a tutti i costi presidente. Ecco le sue eloquenti parole, condite da una descrizione gestuale: "In caso di cessione della società ho chiesto di restare presidente del Milan per almeno 3 anni. E' un obbligo mio, ma loro (i cinesi) mi vorrebbero cacciare...". Ed a quel punto in maniera vistosa fa il gesto con il braccio proteso. Una decisione umiliante per chi ha condotto la nave milanista per 30 anni.
> Com'è noto sta ormai entrando nel vivo la trattativa con i cinesi che vorrebbero chiudere nella prima decade di giugno. Ma già in settimana dovrebbe esserci un importante incontro tra le parti. La cordata vorrebbe chiudere in fretta e la "clausola Berlusconi" potrebbe ritardare l'operazione e creare qualche problemino. Ma non è detto che questo avvenga, anzi non è affatto auspicabile.
> Silvio è seriamente intenzionato a vendere a patto che i nuovi acquirenti siano affidabili e bene intenzionati nei confronti del Milan. E per rendersi conto di questo il presidente rossonero vuole farsi garante di questa situazione per un lungo e consistente periodo. Che stabilirà sempre e comunque lui. Prendere o lasciare. Oltre mille persone hanno accolto Silvio al cantiere Edilnord. E lui ha rassicurato: "Mi chiedete se vendiamo il Milan? Dico di sì perché vogliamo farlo più grande. Voglio dare il Milan a chi ha tante ambizioni e voglia di riportarlo ad essere protagonista. Cerco un partner che abbia i fondi necessari".
> 
> ...



Qui Berlusconi dice chiaramente che vende,anche se parla sempre di partner per non fare figuracce.
Ottimo anche che si vociferi il nome di Robin Li che mi sembra il migliore fra tutti quelli sentiti.

Una piccola considerazione: riflettendoci non mi preoccuperei più di tanto per la questione presidente onorario o per altri 3 anni,mi sembra tutta campagna elettorale...vuoi che i cinesi prima di iniziare a trattare non abbiano messo in chiaro questa condizione determinante e di primaria importanza?NON CI CREDO.

P.s. il gesto dell'ombrello è da dementi puri.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa rivelazione di Fedele Furio che prosegue sulla linea già tracciata in questo articolo ("http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-shock-vendo-solo-se-comando-altri-due-anni-vt36816.html"). Il giornalista riporta di un Berlusconi letteralmente furibondo, infatti non ha alcuna intenzione di abbandonare completamente il Milan, pur vendendo la maggioranza. Ieri pomeriggio, intercettato a Brugherio dove 50 anni fa aveva realizzato il suo primo insediamento urbanistico con la Edilnord, ha parlato chiaro e tondo evidenziando come la trattativa sia giunta ad un punto critico. Silvio, infatti, vuole restare a tutti i costi presidente. Ecco le sue eloquenti parole, condite da una descrizione gestuale: "In caso di cessione della società ho chiesto di restare presidente del Milan per almeno 3 anni. E' un obbligo mio, ma loro (i cinesi) mi vorrebbero cacciare...". Ed a quel punto in maniera vistosa fa il gesto con il braccio proteso. Una decisione umiliante per chi ha condotto la nave milanista per 30 anni.
> Com'è noto sta ormai entrando nel vivo la trattativa con i cinesi che vorrebbero chiudere nella prima decade di giugno. Ma già in settimana dovrebbe esserci un importante incontro tra le parti. La cordata vorrebbe chiudere in fretta e la "clausola Berlusconi" potrebbe ritardare l'operazione e creare qualche problemino. Ma non è detto che questo avvenga, anzi non è affatto auspicabile.
> Silvio è seriamente intenzionato a vendere a patto che i nuovi acquirenti siano affidabili e bene intenzionati nei confronti del Milan. E per rendersi conto di questo il presidente rossonero vuole farsi garante di questa situazione per un lungo e consistente periodo. Che stabilirà sempre e comunque lui. Prendere o lasciare. Oltre mille persone hanno accolto Silvio al cantiere Edilnord. E lui ha rassicurato: "Mi chiedete se vendiamo il Milan? Dico di sì perché vogliamo farlo più grande. Voglio dare il Milan a chi ha tante ambizioni e voglia di riportarlo ad essere protagonista. Cerco un partner che abbia i fondi necessari".
> 
> ...



Berlusconi è bipolare anche nelle dichiarazioni... prima è incavolato perchè non resta presidente 3 anni, poi ammette che lo vende mah..
e cmq Fedele non si può veramente leggere. Cosa cavolo c'è di umiliante??????? questi sganciano 700 milioni sull'unghia, mi pare normale che lo facciano per comandare


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2016)

Silvio Silvio , il dado è tratto ... Dai fai lo zainetto e preparati alla pensione .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa rivelazione di Fedele Furio che prosegue sulla linea già tracciata in questo articolo ("http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-shock-vendo-solo-se-comando-altri-due-anni-vt36816.html"). Il giornalista riporta di un Berlusconi letteralmente furibondo, infatti non ha alcuna intenzione di abbandonare completamente il Milan, pur vendendo la maggioranza. Ieri pomeriggio, intercettato a Brugherio dove 50 anni fa aveva realizzato il suo primo insediamento urbanistico con la Edilnord, ha parlato chiaro e tondo evidenziando come la trattativa sia giunta ad un punto critico. Silvio, infatti, vuole restare a tutti i costi presidente. Ecco le sue eloquenti parole, condite da una descrizione gestuale: "In caso di cessione della società ho chiesto di restare presidente del Milan per almeno 3 anni. E' un obbligo mio, ma loro (i cinesi) mi vorrebbero cacciare...". Ed a quel punto in maniera vistosa fa il gesto con il braccio proteso. Una decisione umiliante per chi ha condotto la nave milanista per 30 anni.
> Com'è noto sta ormai entrando nel vivo la trattativa con i cinesi che vorrebbero chiudere nella prima decade di giugno. Ma già in settimana dovrebbe esserci un importante incontro tra le parti. La cordata vorrebbe chiudere in fretta e la "clausola Berlusconi" potrebbe ritardare l'operazione e creare qualche problemino. Ma non è detto che questo avvenga, anzi non è affatto auspicabile.
> Silvio è seriamente intenzionato a vendere a patto che i nuovi acquirenti siano affidabili e bene intenzionati nei confronti del Milan. E per rendersi conto di questo il presidente rossonero vuole farsi garante di questa situazione per un lungo e consistente periodo. Che stabilirà sempre e comunque lui. Prendere o lasciare. Oltre mille persone hanno accolto Silvio al cantiere Edilnord. E lui ha rassicurato: "Mi chiedete se vendiamo il Milan? Dico di sì perché vogliamo farlo più grande. Voglio dare il Milan a chi ha tante ambizioni e voglia di riportarlo ad essere protagonista. Cerco un partner che abbia i fondi necessari".
> 
> ...



Insomma belle notizie, no?  a me pare chiarissimo: le ultime dichiarazioni di Berlusconi sono praticamente di resa e fanno emergere la figura di un vecchietto rassegnato ma che vuole l'ultimo contentino prima del trapasso. E i cinesi saranno così gentili da concederglielo: sarà presidente onorario per altri 2-3 anni e lo stadio, un domani, avrà anche il suo nome. Puoi andartene in pace caro Silvio


----------



## mistergao (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa rivelazione di Fedele Furio che prosegue sulla linea già tracciata in questo articolo ("http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-shock-vendo-solo-se-comando-altri-due-anni-vt36816.html"). Il giornalista riporta di un Berlusconi letteralmente furibondo, infatti non ha alcuna intenzione di abbandonare completamente il Milan, pur vendendo la maggioranza. Ieri pomeriggio, intercettato a Brugherio dove 50 anni fa aveva realizzato il suo primo insediamento urbanistico con la Edilnord, ha parlato chiaro e tondo evidenziando come la trattativa sia giunta ad un punto critico. Silvio, infatti, vuole restare a tutti i costi presidente. Ecco le sue eloquenti parole, condite da una descrizione gestuale: _"In caso di cessione della società ho chiesto di restare presidente del Milan per almeno 3 anni. E' un obbligo mio, ma loro (i cinesi) mi vorrebbero cacciare..."_. Ed a quel punto in maniera vistosa fa il gesto con il braccio proteso. Una decisione umiliante per chi ha condotto la nave milanista per 30 anni.
> Com'è noto sta ormai entrando nel vivo la trattativa con i cinesi che vorrebbero chiudere nella prima decade di giugno. Ma già in settimana dovrebbe esserci un importante incontro tra le parti. La cordata vorrebbe chiudere in fretta e la "clausola Berlusconi" potrebbe ritardare l'operazione e creare qualche problemino. Ma non è detto che questo avvenga, anzi non è affatto auspicabile.
> Silvio è seriamente intenzionato a vendere a patto che i nuovi acquirenti siano affidabili e bene intenzionati nei confronti del Milan. E per rendersi conto di questo il presidente rossonero vuole farsi garante di questa situazione per un lungo e consistente periodo. Che stabilirà sempre e comunque lui. Prendere o lasciare. Oltre mille persone hanno accolto Silvio al cantiere Edilnord. E lui ha rassicurato: "Mi chiedete se vendiamo il Milan? Dico di sì perché vogliamo farlo più grande. Voglio dare il Milan a chi ha tante ambizioni e voglia di riportarlo ad essere protagonista. Cerco un partner che abbia i fondi necessari".
> 
> ...



Non si può essere soci di Silvio Berlusconi, nè di maggioranza, nè di minoranza: l'aveva capito Prisco trenta e rotti anni fa quando Berlusconi voleva comprarsi un pezzo di Inter, l'hanno capito i cinesi adesso. Speriamo che lo defenestrino e lo facciano sparire, altrimenti sarebbero guai ancora per un bel po'.


----------



## super87 (23 Maggio 2016)

Uscita a gamba tesa di Silvio Berlusconi, sta sputt. gli acquirenti sui giornali perché non avalanno i suoi capricci.

I cinesi, che di certo non tengono veramente al Milan ma cercano solo un'operazione che gli dia visibilità e risalto, potrebbero iniziare a temere che la loro immagine ne esca rovinata.

Per me se Berlusconi fa così salta tutto!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2016)

No ma ragazzi il gesto delle braccia protese è inteso come " che posso farci " non sono braccia protese da gesto dell ombrello .


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Non si può essere soci di Silvio Berlusconi, nè di maggioranza, nè di minoranza: l'aveva capito Prisco trenta e rotti anni fa quando Berlusconi voleva comprarsi un pezzo di Inter, l'hanno capito i cinesi adesso. Speriamo che lo defenestrino e lo facciano sparire, altrimenti sarebbero guai ancora per un bel po'.



Dopo queste dichiarazioni,con tanto di gesto dell'ombrello,sfido chiunque ad accettare di avere un partner così ridicolo e maleducato...magari all'inizio ci avevano pure pensatoma dopo il video di facebook secondo me hanno cambiato le carte in tavola e dato l'ultimatum.Comunque dalle dichiarazioni sembra che Berlusca non conti più un piffero in questa vicenda.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma ragazzi il gesto delle braccia protese è inteso come " che posso farci " non sono braccia protese da gesto dell ombrello .



Beh allora cambia qualcosa...ma il succo del discorso NO...li sta trattando come usurpatori del trono.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Insomma belle notizie, no?  a me pare chiarissimo: le ultime dichiarazioni di Berlusconi sono praticamente di resa e fanno emergere la figura di un vecchietto rassegnato ma che vuole l'ultimo contentino prima del trapasso. E i cinesi saranno così gentili da concederglielo: sarà presidente onorario per altri 2-3 anni e lo stadio, un domani, avrà anche il suo nome. Puoi andartene in pace caro Silvio


Notizie stupende...i cinesi arrivano e fanno tabula rasa e noi che avevamo paura che fossero sentimentali e servili...sti qua mettono Galliani a pulire i bagni di casa Milan.


----------



## Serginho (23 Maggio 2016)

E' finita caro Silvio


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Maggio 2016)

Spero che la cosa finisca cosi

Vuoi essere presidente onorario per 3 anni? Ok io però mando via tutti, l'organigramma societario lo facciamo noi, mercato e allenatore lo scegliamo noi, tu puoi rimanere presidente onorario e stare zitto.


----------



## Sotiris (23 Maggio 2016)

Ultimi gesti/parole da caduta dell'impero e pre-elezioni.
Sempre sempre più ottimista.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Spero che la cosa finisca cosi
> 
> Vuoi essere presidente onorario per 3 anni? Ok io però mando via tutti, l'organigramma societario lo facciamo noi, mercato e allenatore lo scegliamo noi, tu puoi rimanere presidente onorario e stare zitto.



E'proprio questo quello che vogliono i cinesi...mettono 700 milioni e vogliono comandare in modo assoluto..come in tutte le trattative normali di questo mondo.


----------



## danykz (23 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi , non capisco perché alcuni di voi vedano di cattivo occhio queste dichiarazioni! Io sto esultando come un matto! Ha ammesso che è COSTRETTO a vendere , capite l'importanza del termine?! Ormai è fatta! Questa sera già festeggerò , ci siamo!


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

e maldini dice che può tornare...


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi , non capisco perché alcuni di voi vedano di cattivo occhio queste dichiarazioni! Io sto esultando come un matto! Ha ammesso che è COSTRETTO a vendere , capite l'importanza del termine?! Ormai è fatta! Questa sera già festeggerò , ci siamo!



E cosa non di poco conto...articolo di Furio Fedele addettocane stampa del Milan che ha ammesso che ormai è fatta..stanno solo cercando di far uscire berlusconi come un eroe....

Altra cosa eccezionale...è che i cinesi si prendono subito il 100%


----------



## Sotiris (23 Maggio 2016)

secondo me sono tutte dichiarazioni, come il video su facebook, che non solo sono verso il suo elettorato (non i milanisti badate bene, l'elettorato) ma che preparano il terreno a quello che sarà dopo la cessione del Milan. Nella sua mente punte le elezioni del 2018 non dimentichiamocelo e dovrà fare una campagna elettorale senza essere proprietario del Milan, la prima da quando è in politica.

io la penso così.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> secondo me sono tutte dichiarazioni, come il video su facebook, che non solo sono verso il suo elettorato (non i milanisti badate bene, l'elettorato) ma che preparano il terreno a quello che sarà dopo la cessione del Milan. Nella sua mente punte le elezioni del 2018 non dimentichiamocelo e dovrà fare una campagna elettorale senza essere proprietario del Milan, la prima da quando è in politica.
> 
> io la penso così.



resterà sicuramente presidente onorario...farà finta di dare consigli qua e là e tutti felici e contenti...non perde nulla anzi evita di smenarci 90 milioni all'anno...


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, queste sono parole stupende.

Siamo alla resa, ad inizio Maggio 1945 in un Fuhrerbunker che ormai si svuota sempre di più.
Fuori, il Reichstag è bombardato da stampa,tifosi inferociti e risultati sportivi.

L'ultima controffensiva, nella foresta della coppa italia, è fallita miseramente.
Il capo è ancora li nel suo buco che lancia invettive, che fa pesare il suo ruolo, ormai sostenuto solo dal fido ministro della propaganda Galliani e dagli ultimi irridubicili lacchè (Di stefano, Pellegatti, Suma), che nonostante tutto stanno già pensando a come abbandonare la nave prima che affondi (basti vedere il tono degli ultimi editoriali...), ma in cuor suo sa benissimo che è tempo di andare, che dopo 30 anni è la fine del suo impero.
Lontani, troppo ormai, sono i tempi delle fulgide conquiste europee delle armate affidate ai capaci generali Sacchi,Capello e Ancelotti.

La guerra è quasi finita, Berlusconi e galliani sono ormai sconfitti.
Ordinare di fare terra bruciata intorno a se alle ultime truppe fedeli per un altro anno ancora è una decisione così folle, impopolare e economicamente sconveniente che il capo non la prende seriamente in considerazione.

Siamo alle condizioni di resa, prepariamo i botti.
In attesa del fatidico comunicato radio di Radio Campopiano atteso attorno al 15 giugno: "La guerra è finita!"


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2016)

Lo scopo di berlusconi è restare nel milan e continuare a vincere coi soldi dei cinesi. Soprattutto per non uscirne da perdente agli occhi dei tifosi e per la sua immagine politica. Ovviamente con lui vorrebbe rimanesse anche galliani. Ecco il vero problema.


----------



## Sotiris (23 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> resterà sicuramente presidente onorario...farà finta di dare consigli qua e là e tutti felici e contenti...non perde nulla anzi evita di smenarci 90 milioni all'anno...



sì, sulla presidenza onoraria è probabile, in ogni caso i suoi "fedelissimi giornalai" con la ricostruzione che si sta dando avranno la possibilità di scrivere che Berlusconi ha lasciato il campo sostanzialmente per colpa degli altri. Ha cercato italiani e non ne ha trovati. Ha trovati questi cinesi che lui ha valutato perché i soli in grado di riportare il Milan dove lui non poteva più portarlo. Ha cercato di rimanere (con un ruolo effettivo) ma non gliel'hanno permesso. Ecc ecc.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, queste sono parole stupende.
> 
> Siamo alla resa, ad inizio Maggio 1945 in un Fuhrerbunker che ormai si svuota sempre di più.
> Fuori, il Reichstag è bombardato da stampa,tifosi inferociti e risultati sportivi.
> ...



Viva i comunisti!!!


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo scopo di berlusconi è restare nel milan e continuare a vincere coi soldi dei cinesi. Soprattutto per non uscirne da perdente agli occhi dei tifosi e per la sua immagine politica. Ovviamente con lui vorrebbe rimanesse anche galliani. Ecco il vero problema.



Impossibile...un presidente onorario non conta nulla..i cinesi vogliono il 100% è stato chiaro perfino il berlusca.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> sì, sulla presidenza onoraria è probabile, in ogni caso i suoi "fedelissimi giornalai" con la ricostruzione che si sta dando avranno la possibilità di scrivere che Berlusconi ha lasciato il campo sostanzialmente per colpa degli altri. Ha cercato italiani e non ne ha trovati. Ha trovati questi cinesi che lui ha valutato perché i soli in grado di riportare il Milan dove lui non poteva più portarlo. Ha cercato di rimanere (con un ruolo effettivo) ma non gliel'hanno permesso. Ecc ecc.


Attenzione che dopo queste dichiarazioni al limite del diffamatorio nei confronti dei cinesi non mi stupirei se non lo mettessero nemmeno come presidente onorario...probabile anche che non lo vogliano proprio.E con i soldi i cinesi possono fare quello che vogliono,perfino strapagare il club per toglierselo di mezzo..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa rivelazione di Fedele Furio che prosegue sulla linea già tracciata in questo articolo ("http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-shock-vendo-solo-se-comando-altri-due-anni-vt36816.html"). Il giornalista riporta di un Berlusconi letteralmente furibondo, infatti non ha alcuna intenzione di abbandonare completamente il Milan, pur vendendo la maggioranza. Ieri pomeriggio, intercettato a Brugherio dove 50 anni fa aveva realizzato il suo primo insediamento urbanistico con la Edilnord, ha parlato chiaro e tondo evidenziando come la trattativa sia giunta ad un punto critico. Silvio, infatti, vuole restare a tutti i costi presidente. Ecco le sue eloquenti parole, condite da una descrizione gestuale: "In caso di cessione della società ho chiesto di restare presidente del Milan per almeno 3 anni. E' un obbligo mio, ma loro (i cinesi) mi vorrebbero cacciare...". Ed a quel punto in maniera vistosa fa il gesto con il braccio proteso. Una decisione umiliante per chi ha condotto la nave milanista per 30 anni.
> Com'è noto sta ormai entrando nel vivo la trattativa con i cinesi che vorrebbero chiudere nella prima decade di giugno. Ma già in settimana dovrebbe esserci un importante incontro tra le parti. La cordata vorrebbe chiudere in fretta e la "clausola Berlusconi" potrebbe ritardare l'operazione e creare qualche problemino. Ma non è detto che questo avvenga, anzi non è affatto auspicabile.
> Silvio è seriamente intenzionato a vendere a patto che i nuovi acquirenti siano affidabili e bene intenzionati nei confronti del Milan. E per rendersi conto di questo il presidente rossonero vuole farsi garante di questa situazione per un lungo e consistente periodo. Che stabilirà sempre e comunque lui. Prendere o lasciare. Oltre mille persone hanno accolto Silvio al cantiere Edilnord. E lui ha rassicurato: "Mi chiedete se vendiamo il Milan? Dico di sì perché vogliamo farlo più grande. Voglio dare il Milan a chi ha tante ambizioni e voglia di riportarlo ad essere protagonista. Cerco un partner che abbia i fondi necessari".
> 
> ...



*Quotate*

Sappiamo tutti come finirà questa storia: Silvio presidente onorario per 2-3 anni, anche dopo che i cinesi prenderanno il 100%. Gli lasceranno fare le foto vicino alle prime coppe vinte. E poi lo manderanno ad Antigua con un volo di sola andata


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> e maldini dice che può tornare...



Veramente?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Impossibile...un presidente onorario non conta nulla..i cinesi vogliono il 100% è stato chiaro perfino il berlusca.



Infatti credo che l'oggetto del contendere sia proprio questo. Berlusconi non aveva previsto che gli imponessero di togliersi subito di torno. Il suo scopo era stare dentro al milan per i prossimi tre anni per poi uscirne definitivamente. Già lo immagino a vantarsi di aver insegnato ai cinesi a vincere. Uscire ora vorrebbe dire distruggere la sua immagine e perdere consensi e lui vive per i consensi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Veramente?



Restiamo sul topic, Maldini sempre su Repubblica dice che tornerebbe se può dare al Milan quello che il Milan ha dato a lui, ovviamente a modo suo però e senza essere condizionato dall'alto.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Quotate*
> 
> Sappiamo tutti come finirà questa storia: Silvio presidente onorario per 2-3 anni, anche dopo che i cinesi prenderanno il 100%. Gli lasceranno fare le foto vicino alle prime coppe vinte. E poi lo manderanno ad Antigua con un volo di sola andata



Anche li mi piacerebbe capire che soddisfazione può avere a farsi figo col pisello degli altri... mistersi del berlusconismo


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose rivelazioni di Silvio Berlusconi riportate dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2016, in merito alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> Ecco quanto dichiarato dal presidente:"I cinesi mi vogliono cacciare. Il nodo sulla cessione del Milan sono io. Vorrei restare tre anni. Loro sono contrari".
> 
> ...



Se stanno veramente cosi scordiamoci la cessione, Berlusconi non si farà mai cacciare cosi, se ne uscirà con volevo vendere ma loro mi volevano far fuori subito, basterebbe cessione immediata del 70%, poi per i prossimi tre anni 10% ogni anno, non credo ci andrebbe molto e Berlusconi uscirebbe "felice".


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa rivelazione di Fedele Furio che prosegue sulla linea già tracciata in questo articolo ("http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-shock-vendo-solo-se-comando-altri-due-anni-vt36816.html"). Il giornalista riporta di un Berlusconi letteralmente furibondo, infatti non ha alcuna intenzione di abbandonare completamente il Milan, pur vendendo la maggioranza. Ieri pomeriggio, intercettato a Brugherio dove 50 anni fa aveva realizzato il suo primo insediamento urbanistico con la Edilnord, ha parlato chiaro e tondo evidenziando come la trattativa sia giunta ad un punto critico. Silvio, infatti, vuole restare a tutti i costi presidente. Ecco le sue eloquenti parole, condite da una descrizione gestuale: "In caso di cessione della società ho chiesto di restare presidente del Milan per almeno 3 anni. E' un obbligo mio, ma loro (i cinesi) mi vorrebbero cacciare...". Ed a quel punto in maniera vistosa fa il gesto con il braccio proteso. Una decisione umiliante per chi ha condotto la nave milanista per 30 anni.
> Com'è noto sta ormai entrando nel vivo la trattativa con i cinesi che vorrebbero chiudere nella prima decade di giugno. Ma già in settimana dovrebbe esserci un importante incontro tra le parti. La cordata vorrebbe chiudere in fretta e la "clausola Berlusconi" potrebbe ritardare l'operazione e creare qualche problemino. Ma non è detto che questo avvenga, anzi non è affatto auspicabile.
> Silvio è seriamente intenzionato a vendere a patto che i nuovi acquirenti siano affidabili e bene intenzionati nei confronti del Milan. E per rendersi conto di questo il presidente rossonero vuole farsi garante di questa situazione per un lungo e consistente periodo. Che stabilirà sempre e comunque lui. Prendere o lasciare. Oltre mille persone hanno accolto Silvio al cantiere Edilnord. E lui ha rassicurato: "Mi chiedete se vendiamo il Milan? Dico di sì perché vogliamo farlo più grande. Voglio dare il Milan a chi ha tante ambizioni e voglia di riportarlo ad essere protagonista. Cerco un partner che abbia i fondi necessari".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Infatti credo che l'oggetto del contendere sia proprio questo. Berlusconi non aveva previsto che gli imponessero di togliersi subito di torno. Il suo scopo era stare dentro al milan per i prossimi tre anni per poi uscirne definitivamente. Già lo immagino a vantarsi di aver insegnato ai cinesi a vincere. Uscire ora vorrebbe dire distruggere la sua immagine e perdere consensi e lui vive per i consensi.


Ma non è una cosa che si tratta all'ultimo...sarà stata la prima condizione che si sono imposti prima di trattare non cadiamo dalle nuvole...è tutto show berlusconiano.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma non è una cosa che si tratta all'ultimo...sarà stata la prima condizione che si sono imposti prima di trattare non cadiamo dalle nuvole...è tutto show berlusconiano.



Mi pare inizialmente si facesse chiaramente riferimento al 70% o ricordo male? Che poi sarebbe passato al 100 % ovviamente. E' solitamente il passaggio consueto in ogni passaggio societario perchè quando si acquisisce una società si usa una strategia di prudenza : analizzando il milan dal di dentro si studia meglio la situazione. Se veramente questo fosse un passaggio nuovo vorrebbe dire che i cinesi studiando le carte hanno trovato parecchia parecchia polvere sotto i tappeti, condizione questa che esclude a priori la presenza dentro la società di galliani, ancor prima che di berlusconi.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi pare inizialmente si facesse chiaramente riferimento al 70% o ricordo male? Che poi sarebbe passato al 100 % ovviamente. E' solitamente il passaggio consueto in ogni passaggio societario perchè quando si acquisisce una società si usa una strategia di prudenza : analizzando il milan dal di dentro si studia meglio la situazione. Se veramente questo fosse un passaggio nuovo vorrebbe dire che i cinesi studiando le carte hanno trovato parecchia parecchia polvere sotto i tappeti, condizione questa che esclude a priori la presenza dentro la società di galliani, ancor prima che di berlusconi.



O semplicemente il video di facebook gli ha irritati un casino e queste dichiarazioni di oggi fanno capire che lo hanno messo alle spalle al muro..stiamo parlando di cinesi che se vogliono ti danno 100 milioni in più per andartene fuori dalle balle...non hanno problemi..voglio vedere se fininvest rinuncia..


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> O semplicemente il video di facebook gli ha irritati un casino e queste dichiarazioni di oggi fanno capire che lo hanno messo alle spalle al muro..stiamo parlando di cinesi che se vogliono ti danno 100 milioni in più per andartene fuori dalle balle...non hanno problemi..voglio vedere se fininvest rinuncia..



hahahah non ci avevo pensato. Avranno dedotto che la presenza del 'duo' anche per tre anni e con la minoranza potrebbe essere deleteria. Ognuno raccoglie ciò che semina......


----------



## sballotello (23 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Campopiano ci cita.
> 
> Comunque, la questione si complica di brutto



dove?


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa rivelazione di Fedele Furio che prosegue sulla linea già tracciata in questo articolo ("http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-shock-vendo-solo-se-comando-altri-due-anni-vt36816.html"). Il giornalista riporta di un Berlusconi letteralmente furibondo, infatti non ha alcuna intenzione di abbandonare completamente il Milan, pur vendendo la maggioranza. Ieri pomeriggio, intercettato a Brugherio dove 50 anni fa aveva realizzato il suo primo insediamento urbanistico con la Edilnord, ha parlato chiaro e tondo evidenziando come la trattativa sia giunta ad un punto critico. Silvio, infatti, vuole restare a tutti i costi presidente. Ecco le sue eloquenti parole, condite da una descrizione gestuale: "In caso di cessione della società ho chiesto di restare presidente del Milan per almeno 3 anni. E' un obbligo mio, ma loro (i cinesi) mi vorrebbero cacciare...". Ed a quel punto in maniera vistosa fa il gesto con il braccio proteso. Una decisione umiliante per chi ha condotto la nave milanista per 30 anni.
> Com'è noto sta ormai entrando nel vivo la trattativa con i cinesi che vorrebbero chiudere nella prima decade di giugno. Ma già in settimana dovrebbe esserci un importante incontro tra le parti. La cordata vorrebbe chiudere in fretta e la "clausola Berlusconi" potrebbe ritardare l'operazione e creare qualche problemino. Ma non è detto che questo avvenga, anzi non è affatto auspicabile.
> Silvio è seriamente intenzionato a vendere a patto che i nuovi acquirenti siano affidabili e bene intenzionati nei confronti del Milan. E per rendersi conto di questo il presidente rossonero vuole farsi garante di questa situazione per un lungo e consistente periodo. Che stabilirà sempre e comunque lui. Prendere o lasciare. Oltre mille persone hanno accolto Silvio al cantiere Edilnord. E lui ha rassicurato: "Mi chiedete se vendiamo il Milan? Dico di sì perché vogliamo farlo più grande. Voglio dare il Milan a chi ha tante ambizioni e voglia di riportarlo ad essere protagonista. Cerco un partner che abbia i fondi necessari".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## kollaps (23 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi pare inizialmente si facesse chiaramente riferimento al 70% o ricordo male? Che poi sarebbe passato al 100 % ovviamente. E' solitamente il passaggio consueto in ogni passaggio societario perchè quando si acquisisce una società si usa una strategia di prudenza : analizzando il milan dal di dentro si studia meglio la situazione. Se veramente questo fosse un passaggio nuovo vorrebbe dire che i cinesi studiando le carte hanno trovato parecchia parecchia polvere sotto i tappeti, condizione questa che esclude a priori la presenza dentro la società di galliani, ancor prima che di berlusconi.



Ragazzi non fatevi inutili castelli mentali: le dichiarazioni vanno contestualizzate. 
Come dice bene [MENTION=2593]martinmilan[/MENTION] sono decisioni già prese all'inizio della trattativa... Le percentuali non le decidi lungo il percorso, perché è proprio la base da cui partire per iniziare a discutere... Altrimenti i cinesi non si sarebbero nemmeno seduti al tavolo. 
Già il fatto che Berlusconi abbia fatto intendere che si è deciso a vendere è un passo in avanti enorme... Inoltre, stava parlando con dei suoi "elettori" quindi, come ho detto prima, il discorso va contestualizzato. 
Lui è il padrone che voglio spodestare, ma quando dice:
"Io vorrei rimanere presidente, ma loro non mi vogliono"...Chi è che decide al Milan? Mi pare che lo facciano già i cinesi  
Queste parole sono grasso che cola, altro che. La cessione è vicinissima (o perlomeno, la sua disvelazione). 
Sediamoci comodi ed aspettiamo il corso degli eventi, con una bandierina cinese ben salda nella nostra mano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se stanno veramente cosi scordiamoci la cessione, Berlusconi non si farà mai cacciare cosi, se ne uscirà con volevo vendere ma loro mi volevano far fuori subito, basterebbe cessione immediata del 70%, poi per i prossimi tre anni 10% ogni anno, non credo ci andrebbe molto e Berlusconi uscirebbe "felice".



naaaa , ricordati che oggi i giochi sono diventati anche troppo grandi per il nano . Oramai e i fatti sono li a dimostrarlo le sue parole non contano più nulla . 

Come è giusto che sia il vecchio rimbambito è stato messo a tacere .


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> hahahah non ci avevo pensato. Avranno dedotto che la presenza del 'duo' anche per tre anni e con la minoranza potrebbe essere deleteria. Ognuno raccoglie ciò che semina......



Sicuramente avranno pensato così...e oggi Silvio ne ha dato prova rincarando la dose con dichiarazione che li mettono in cattiva luce..sembra quasi un atto di arresa e piagnisteo,non voglio credere che vogliano stare in società con un uomo così.
Noi pensiamo che i Cinesi siano sprovveduti e tutti piccoli uguali educati e servili.In realtà sono la nuova potenza mondiale e non si fanno mettere i piedi in testa da un nano psicotico.Vengono strapagano e ti mettono nelle condizioni in cui non puoi rifiutare.Sono pragmatici,non stanno li a trattare molto.Prendere o lasciare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa rivelazione di Fedele Furio che prosegue sulla linea già tracciata in questo articolo ("http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-shock-vendo-solo-se-comando-altri-due-anni-vt36816.html"). Il giornalista riporta di un Berlusconi letteralmente furibondo, infatti non ha alcuna intenzione di abbandonare completamente il Milan, pur vendendo la maggioranza. Ieri pomeriggio, intercettato a Brugherio dove 50 anni fa aveva realizzato il suo primo insediamento urbanistico con la Edilnord, ha parlato chiaro e tondo evidenziando come la trattativa sia giunta ad un punto critico. Silvio, infatti, vuole restare a tutti i costi presidente. Ecco le sue eloquenti parole, condite da una descrizione gestuale: "In caso di cessione della società ho chiesto di restare presidente del Milan per almeno 3 anni. E' un obbligo mio, ma loro (i cinesi) mi vorrebbero cacciare...". Ed a quel punto in maniera vistosa fa il gesto con il braccio proteso. Una decisione umiliante per chi ha condotto la nave milanista per 30 anni.
> Com'è noto sta ormai entrando nel vivo la trattativa con i cinesi che vorrebbero chiudere nella prima decade di giugno. Ma già in settimana dovrebbe esserci un importante incontro tra le parti. La cordata vorrebbe chiudere in fretta e la "clausola Berlusconi" potrebbe ritardare l'operazione e creare qualche problemino. Ma non è detto che questo avvenga, anzi non è affatto auspicabile.
> Silvio è seriamente intenzionato a vendere a patto che i nuovi acquirenti siano affidabili e bene intenzionati nei confronti del Milan. E per rendersi conto di questo il presidente rossonero vuole farsi garante di questa situazione per un lungo e consistente periodo. Che stabilirà sempre e comunque lui. Prendere o lasciare. Oltre mille persone hanno accolto Silvio al cantiere Edilnord. E lui ha rassicurato: "Mi chiedete se vendiamo il Milan? Dico di sì perché vogliamo farlo più grande. Voglio dare il Milan a chi ha tante ambizioni e voglia di riportarlo ad essere protagonista. Cerco un partner che abbia i fondi necessari".
> 
> ...



Ci siamo bagai .. tenetevi forte perchè da adesso si balla .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa rivelazione di Fedele Furio che prosegue sulla linea già tracciata in questo articolo ("http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-shock-vendo-solo-se-comando-altri-due-anni-vt36816.html"). Il giornalista riporta di un Berlusconi letteralmente furibondo, infatti non ha alcuna intenzione di abbandonare completamente il Milan, pur vendendo la maggioranza. Ieri pomeriggio, intercettato a Brugherio dove 50 anni fa aveva realizzato il suo primo insediamento urbanistico con la Edilnord, ha parlato chiaro e tondo evidenziando come la trattativa sia giunta ad un punto critico. Silvio, infatti, vuole restare a tutti i costi presidente. Ecco le sue eloquenti parole, condite da una descrizione gestuale: "In caso di cessione della società ho chiesto di restare presidente del Milan per almeno 3 anni. E' un obbligo mio, ma loro (i cinesi) mi vorrebbero cacciare...". Ed a quel punto in maniera vistosa fa il gesto con il braccio proteso. Una decisione umiliante per chi ha condotto la nave milanista per 30 anni.
> Com'è noto sta ormai entrando nel vivo la trattativa con i cinesi che vorrebbero chiudere nella prima decade di giugno. Ma già in settimana dovrebbe esserci un importante incontro tra le parti. La cordata vorrebbe chiudere in fretta e la "clausola Berlusconi" potrebbe ritardare l'operazione e creare qualche problemino. Ma non è detto che questo avvenga, anzi non è affatto auspicabile.
> Silvio è seriamente intenzionato a vendere a patto che i nuovi acquirenti siano affidabili e bene intenzionati nei confronti del Milan. E per rendersi conto di questo il presidente rossonero vuole farsi garante di questa situazione per un lungo e consistente periodo. Che stabilirà sempre e comunque lui. Prendere o lasciare. Oltre mille persone hanno accolto Silvio al cantiere Edilnord. E lui ha rassicurato: "Mi chiedete se vendiamo il Milan? Dico di sì perché vogliamo farlo più grande. Voglio dare il Milan a chi ha tante ambizioni e voglia di riportarlo ad essere protagonista. Cerco un partner che abbia i fondi necessari".
> 
> ...



Che farabutti, come sospettavo questi cinesi erano già pronti a rilevare il Milan l'anno scorso, e Berlusconi ha rifiutato per tentare dei giochini con M Bee,
Alla faccia che per lui vengono prima gli interessi del Milan,
a questo punto se realmente vuole restare nella storia, si sbrighi a dipartire finchè è presidente, almeno gli intitolano lo stadio,
se dovesse farlo fra una decina d'anni c'è il rischio che non si ricorderebbe più nessuno di lui.
Lo stesso vale per Galliani, magari se quest'estate dipartisce anche lui per un indigestione o una intossicazione alimentare da Giannino durante una delle sue trattative con Preziosi, sicuro una statua a Milanello non gliela toglie nessuno, magari al fianco di quella del "Paron" Rocco


----------



## pablog1585 (23 Maggio 2016)

personalmente mi sembra un'uscita stile video su FB di qualche gg fa, ininfluente sulla trattativa(anzi... praticamente il giorno dopo hanno rilasciato il comunicato del CDA per la cessione ufficiael...), ma è la solita sparata per far vedere al popolo quanto lui sia la vittima e addolorato per la cessione del Milan... quindi questa sparata è solo marketing


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Ha già venduto il 100% ragazzi e lo hanno fatto fuori...queste dichiarazioni semi diffamatorie si fanno solo a trattative concluse non certo a trattative in atto altrimenti quelli se ne sarebbero già andati.


----------



## smallball (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa rivelazione di Fedele Furio che prosegue sulla linea già tracciata in questo articolo ("http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-shock-vendo-solo-se-comando-altri-due-anni-vt36816.html"). Il giornalista riporta di un Berlusconi letteralmente furibondo, infatti non ha alcuna intenzione di abbandonare completamente il Milan, pur vendendo la maggioranza. Ieri pomeriggio, intercettato a Brugherio dove 50 anni fa aveva realizzato il suo primo insediamento urbanistico con la Edilnord, ha parlato chiaro e tondo evidenziando come la trattativa sia giunta ad un punto critico. Silvio, infatti, vuole restare a tutti i costi presidente. Ecco le sue eloquenti parole, condite da una descrizione gestuale: "In caso di cessione della società ho chiesto di restare presidente del Milan per almeno 3 anni. E' un obbligo mio, ma loro (i cinesi) mi vorrebbero cacciare...". Ed a quel punto in maniera vistosa fa il gesto con il braccio proteso. Una decisione umiliante per chi ha condotto la nave milanista per 30 anni.
> Com'è noto sta ormai entrando nel vivo la trattativa con i cinesi che vorrebbero chiudere nella prima decade di giugno. Ma già in settimana dovrebbe esserci un importante incontro tra le parti. La cordata vorrebbe chiudere in fretta e la "clausola Berlusconi" potrebbe ritardare l'operazione e creare qualche problemino. Ma non è detto che questo avvenga, anzi non è affatto auspicabile.
> Silvio è seriamente intenzionato a vendere a patto che i nuovi acquirenti siano affidabili e bene intenzionati nei confronti del Milan. E per rendersi conto di questo il presidente rossonero vuole farsi garante di questa situazione per un lungo e consistente periodo. Che stabilirà sempre e comunque lui. Prendere o lasciare. Oltre mille persone hanno accolto Silvio al cantiere Edilnord. E lui ha rassicurato: "Mi chiedete se vendiamo il Milan? Dico di sì perché vogliamo farlo più grande. Voglio dare il Milan a chi ha tante ambizioni e voglia di riportarlo ad essere protagonista. Cerco un partner che abbia i fondi necessari".
> 
> ...


schermaglie pre elettorali...a mio avviso e' gia' tutto fatto


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2016)

è impensabile che qualcuno di serio (ergo non Mr. beeN) voglia avere come socio, anche di minoranza, Berlusconi..tutti sanno che è una scheggia impazzita oltre che un megalomane che vuole sempre stare al centro dell'attenzione..
Mi pare evidente che lui voleva trovare dei babbei che mettessero i soldi e lui poi tenersi i meriti, il suo piano era quello...credo che Fininvest gli abbia lasciato "provare" un anno fa questa strada che è ovviamente naufragata (i babbei non esistono) ma ora gli stiano facendo pressioni enormi per cedere..lui prova qualche rilancio ma mi sembra sempre più all'angolo..e soprattutto se Fininvest decide di non ripianare più lui deve andare a pescare i soldi dal suo privato e hai voglia lo faccia..in più c'è anche il problema FPF..insomma, il nano è messo malissimo...ma purtroppo è anche psicopatico..


----------



## Il Genio (23 Maggio 2016)

Leggo tanta delusione e preoccupazione, invece non vi rendete conto che questo è un chiaro segnale di resa


----------



## kollaps (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa rivelazione di Fedele Furio che prosegue sulla linea già tracciata in questo articolo ("http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-shock-vendo-solo-se-comando-altri-due-anni-vt36816.html"). Il giornalista riporta di un Berlusconi letteralmente furibondo, infatti non ha alcuna intenzione di abbandonare completamente il Milan, pur vendendo la maggioranza. Ieri pomeriggio, intercettato a Brugherio dove 50 anni fa aveva realizzato il suo primo insediamento urbanistico con la Edilnord, ha parlato chiaro e tondo evidenziando come la trattativa sia giunta ad un punto critico. Silvio, infatti, vuole restare a tutti i costi presidente. Ecco le sue eloquenti parole, condite da una descrizione gestuale: "In caso di cessione della società ho chiesto di restare presidente del Milan per almeno 3 anni. E' un obbligo mio, ma loro (i cinesi) mi vorrebbero cacciare...". Ed a quel punto in maniera vistosa fa il gesto con il braccio proteso. Una decisione umiliante per chi ha condotto la nave milanista per 30 anni.
> Com'è noto sta ormai entrando nel vivo la trattativa con i cinesi che vorrebbero chiudere nella prima decade di giugno. Ma già in settimana dovrebbe esserci un importante incontro tra le parti. La cordata vorrebbe chiudere in fretta e la "clausola Berlusconi" potrebbe ritardare l'operazione e creare qualche problemino. Ma non è detto che questo avvenga, anzi non è affatto auspicabile.
> Silvio è seriamente intenzionato a vendere a patto che i nuovi acquirenti siano affidabili e bene intenzionati nei confronti del Milan. E per rendersi conto di questo il presidente rossonero vuole farsi garante di questa situazione per un lungo e consistente periodo. Che stabilirà sempre e comunque lui. Prendere o lasciare. Oltre mille persone hanno accolto Silvio al cantiere Edilnord. E lui ha rassicurato: "Mi chiedete se vendiamo il Milan? Dico di sì perché vogliamo farlo più grande. Voglio dare il Milan a chi ha tante ambizioni e voglia di riportarlo ad essere protagonista. Cerco un partner che abbia i fondi necessari".
> 
> ...



È da gennaio ormai che è in atto una smobilitazione. 
Zero mercato (tranne boateng "a scadenza"), Brocchi ingaggiato per soli due mesi guarda caso per perdere l'Europa league che ci avrebbe limitato nel mercato, galliani che nelle sue dichiarazioni diventa sempre più conciso, quasi come se fosse indirizzato dall'alto. 
L'anno scorso iniziava a parlare di mercato e chi più ne ha più ne metta, negli ultimi mesi non si è mai sbilanciato su nulla... Davanti alle telecamere ha sempre fatto il compitino. 
Per un non tifoso milanista potrebbero passare inosservate queste cose, ma noi ragazzi avremmo dovuto aprire gli occhi già da un po'. 
Berlusconi che fa il video su Facebook e dopo qualche settimana ammette la cessione, ignorando anche la domanda sull'eventuale ultima partita da presidente. Non voleva vendere solo a italiani? 
Queste dichiarazioni sono tutte pilotate, fanno parte di una "scaletta" che lo deve portare indenne alla cessione. Se ne va perché è stato obbligato, PER IL BENE DEL MILAN. 
Il castello ormai è crollato e cinesi sono già sul campo a ricostruire, altro che decisione delle percentuali, presidenza onoraria e altro. 
La trattativa sta per essere finalizzata da galatioto e da fininvest... Berlusconi avrà posto ALL'INIZIO delle clausole che costituissero i paletti entro i quali sviluppare i futuri accordi. 
In queste dichiarazioni, nonostante si mostri ancora come padrone della sua creatura, offre di sé un immagine debole. 
"vorrei rimanere, ma loro non vogliono"... Scusate se mi ripeto, ma qui il potere contrattuale si è sbilanciato nettamente verso i cinesi e lui è il primo a legittimarlo in questo caso. 
Questa settimana forse avremo ulteriori novità, magari con qualche visita durante la finale di CL, ma il dato è tratto... E le dichiarazioni di Maldini non credo arrivino in questo momento proprio casualmente. 
Senza dimenticare che, anche se non ci credo molto, Zlatan non ha ancora deciso il suo futuro. 
A livello di marketing presentarsi con Maldini ed Ibrahimovic vorrebbe dire partire alla grande e non vedo molte alternative in giro per poter riscuotere lo stesso successo


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è impensabile che qualcuno di serio (ergo non Mr. beeN) voglia avere come socio, anche di minoranza, Berlusconi..tutti sanno che è una scheggia impazzita oltre che un megalomane che vuole sempre stare al centro dell'attenzione..
> Mi pare evidente che lui voleva trovare dei babbei che mettessero i soldi e lui poi tenersi i meriti, il suo piano era quello...credo che Fininvest gli abbia lasciato "provare" un anno fa questa strada che è ovviamente naufragata (i babbei non esistono) ma ora gli stiano facendo pressioni enormi per cedere..lui prova qualche rilancio ma mi sembra sempre più all'angolo..e soprattutto se Fininvest decide di non ripianare più lui deve andare a pescare i soldi dal suo privato e hai voglia lo faccia..in più c'è anche il problema FPF..insomma, il nano è messo malissimo...ma purtroppo è anche psicopatico..


Mi sembra la lettura più giusta..I figli stanno trattando e forse hanno già chiuso e lui fa le ultime bizze ma senza il suo consenso la trattativa non sarebbe manco iniziata...e i figli conoscendo il papi non credono abbiano cominciato una trattatativa senza avere garanzie che vendesse realmente...ok che gli sono creditori per tutto quello che ha fatto per loro ma non credo abbiano voglia di essere trattati come schiavetti in balia dei suoi umori.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> È da gennaio ormai che è in atto una smobilitazione.
> Zero mercato (tranne boateng "a scadenza"), Brocchi ingaggiato per soli due mesi guarda caso per perdere l'Europa league che ci avrebbe limitato nel mercato, galliani che nelle sue dichiarazioni diventa sempre più conciso, quasi come se fosse indirizzato dall'alto.
> L'anno scorso iniziava a parlare di mercato e chi più ne ha più ne metta, negli ultimi mesi non si è mai sbilanciato su nulla... Davanti alle telecamere ha sempre fatto il compitino.
> Per un non tifoso milanista potrebbero passare inosservate queste cose, ma noi ragazzi avremmo dovuto aprire gli occhi già da un po'.
> ...



Ho evidenziato questi 3 punti perchè oltre a gasarmi potrebbero essere segnali seri.
1-galliani se ve ne siete accorti sono ormai 2-3 settimane che ha la faccia da cadavere in tribuna...non ride più,il suo tempo sa che è finito.
2-maldini che parla proprio ora è un segnalone evidente...ma forse è solo speranza mia..certo però che le coincidenze..
3-Zlatan in premier con quei ritmi non ce lo vedo,oltretutto non so bene come sia il rapporto con Mourinho,sono 2 caratteri particolari.Vediamo.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> e maldini dice che può tornare...



Dove? quando l'ha detto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2016)

Presidente onorario per tre anni è un conto, esecutivo un altro.

Ma mi sembra impossibile accettino l'ultimo caso. Un buon compromesso sarebbe nano ancora al potere per un anno ma via Galliani. 
Io firmerei per una situazione così.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sicuramente avranno pensato così...e oggi Silvio ne ha dato prova rincarando la dose con dichiarazione che li mettono in cattiva luce..sembra quasi un atto di arresa e piagnisteo,non voglio credere che vogliano stare in società con un uomo così.
> Noi pensiamo che i Cinesi siano sprovveduti e tutti piccoli uguali educati e servili.In realtà sono la nuova potenza mondiale e non si fanno mettere i piedi in testa da un nano psicotico.Vengono strapagano e ti mettono nelle condizioni in cui non puoi rifiutare.Sono pragmatici,non stanno li a trattare molto.Prendere o lasciare.



Povero piccolo silviucciooo!!!! Gli stanno prendendo il giochino e ora piange. Cattivoni i cinesi.
ahahhahahahah


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Dove? quando l'ha detto?



Lo ha detto oggi a quanto pare..in realtà non sono dichiarazioni significative visto che parla ancora di berlusconi presidente ma tant'è che si è proposto pubblicamente..e i cinesi non possono non ascoltare..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma ragazzi il gesto delle braccia protese è inteso come " che posso farci " non sono braccia protese da gesto dell ombrello .



Questo è un passaggio chiave. Il vaffa sarebbe un segnale di sfida, l'altra interpretazione che dai un segnale di rassegnazione.

Dovremmo indagare sulla natura reale di questo gesto, è importantissimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Mi sembra la lettura più giusta..I figli stanno trattando e forse hanno già chiuso e lui fa le ultime bizze ma senza il suo consenso la trattativa non sarebbe manco iniziata...e i figli conoscendo il papi non credono abbiano cominciato una trattatativa senza avere garanzie che vendesse realmente...ok che gli sono creditori per tutto quello che ha fatto per loro ma non credo abbiano voglia di essere trattati come schiavetti in balia dei suoi umori.



Si ora io non mi voglio dire ottimista perché qui se va male è una sventola che ci tramortisce e possiamo davvero chiudere baracca..però penso anche che *Fininvest qui si gioca la reputazione con la Cina* (cioé il megamercato del futuro) mica bruscolini..
Ora hai voglia a mettere tutti questi ferri in acqua e poi tirarti indietro difronte ad un'offerta seria e concreta (quindi senza reali scuse vere) per gli umori di un uomo comunque di 80 anni..

*Scusate poi una domanda, nel sito del Milan l'organigramma risulta così:*
Organigramma | AC Milan

Ma è normale non siano indicati il presidente e tutto il resto, vi chiedo perché non lo guardavo da molto e non so se rislutava così..non c'è traccia di nessuno qui..Berlusconi, Galliani, barbara...


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo è un passaggio chiave. Il vaffa sarebbe un segnale di sfida, l'altra interpretazione che dai un segnale di rassegnazione.
> 
> Dovremmo indagare sulla natura reale di questo gesto, è importantissimo.



Gesto dell'ombrello.


----------



## Black (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa rivelazione di Fedele Furio che prosegue sulla linea già tracciata in questo articolo ("http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-shock-vendo-solo-se-comando-altri-due-anni-vt36816.html"). Il giornalista riporta di un Berlusconi letteralmente furibondo, infatti non ha alcuna intenzione di abbandonare completamente il Milan, pur vendendo la maggioranza. Ieri pomeriggio, intercettato a Brugherio dove 50 anni fa aveva realizzato il suo primo insediamento urbanistico con la Edilnord, ha parlato chiaro e tondo evidenziando come la trattativa sia giunta ad un punto critico. Silvio, infatti, vuole restare a tutti i costi presidente. Ecco le sue eloquenti parole, condite da una descrizione gestuale: "In caso di cessione della società ho chiesto di restare presidente del Milan per almeno 3 anni. E' un obbligo mio, ma loro (i cinesi) mi vorrebbero cacciare...". Ed a quel punto in maniera vistosa fa il gesto con il braccio proteso. Una decisione umiliante per chi ha condotto la nave milanista per 30 anni.
> Com'è noto sta ormai entrando nel vivo la trattativa con i cinesi che vorrebbero chiudere nella prima decade di giugno. Ma già in settimana dovrebbe esserci un importante incontro tra le parti. La cordata vorrebbe chiudere in fretta e la "clausola Berlusconi" potrebbe ritardare l'operazione e creare qualche problemino. Ma non è detto che questo avvenga, anzi non è affatto auspicabile.
> Silvio è seriamente intenzionato a vendere a patto che i nuovi acquirenti siano affidabili e bene intenzionati nei confronti del Milan. E per rendersi conto di questo il presidente rossonero vuole farsi garante di questa situazione per un lungo e consistente periodo. Che stabilirà sempre e comunque lui. Prendere o lasciare. Oltre mille persone hanno accolto Silvio al cantiere Edilnord. E lui ha rassicurato: "Mi chiedete se vendiamo il Milan? Dico di sì perché vogliamo farlo più grande. Voglio dare il Milan a chi ha tante ambizioni e voglia di riportarlo ad essere protagonista. Cerco un partner che abbia i fondi necessari".
> 
> ...



ed eccole le solite dichiarazioni di Silvio. Ormai lo conosciamo.... vuole far credere a tutti che lui sta lottando per non mollare la sua creatura... ma poi non aveva detto che lui avrebbe venduto solo ad un gruppo italiano? 
ormai penso sia questione di settimane, forse giorni e (spero) potremo dire che quanto visto sabato è stato l'ultima sul campo del Milan berlusconiano.


----------



## Devil (23 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gesto dell'ombrello.



Come lo sai?


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ora io non mi voglio dire ottimista perché qui se va male è una sventola che ci tramortisce e possiamo davvero chiudere baracca..però penso anche che *Fininvest qui si gioca la reputazione con la Cina* (cioé il megamercato del futuro) mica bruscolini..
> Ora hai voglia a mettere tutti questi ferri in acqua e poi tirarti indietro difronte ad un'offerta seria e concreta (quindi senza reali scuse vere) per gli umori di un uomo comunque di 80 anni..
> 
> *Scusate poi una domanda, nel sito del Milan l'organigramma risulta così:*
> ...


E'una cosa che ho sempre sostenuto.Fininvest intrattiene rapporti commerciali con vari partner cinesi in altrettanti ambiti.Stanno sondando quel mercato da tempo.Far finire tutto in un nulla di fatto implicherebbe di conseguenza un immagine negativa nei loro confronti con relativi problemi.Non stanno trattando al mercato del pesce ma con un governo che ha dato delega di comprare il milan e sfruttare il suo marchio in Asia.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Come lo sai?



Non lo so, ma non è nuovo a fare ste cag....te. Lo ha sempre fatto, ricordi? comunisti, grillini, prodi, ecc ecc.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Scusate poi una domanda, nel sito del Milan l'organigramma risulta così:*
> Organigramma | AC Milan
> 
> Ma è normale non siano indicati il presidente e tutto il resto, vi chiedo perché non lo guardavo da molto e non so se rislutava così..non c'è traccia di nessuno qui..Berlusconi, Galliani, barbara...



mi correggo da solo, c'è tutto solo che è in un'altra sezione, non so perché è messo sotto cariche sociali

Per altro Berlusconi non ha potere reale di veto dato che non risulta nulla se non presidente onorario..in Fininvest poi manco quello...ergo...se vogliono possono cedere anche senza il suo consenso reale..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gesto dell'ombrello.



In questo caso negativissimo.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non lo so, ma non è nuovo a fare ste cag....te. Lo ha sempre fatto, ricordi? comunisti, grillini, prodi, ecc ecc.



Ma si sono sue goliardate..peccato che subito dopo ammette che sta vendendo..si sbugiarda da solo in 50 secondi.


----------



## Devil (23 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non lo so, ma non è nuovo a fare ste cag....te. Lo ha sempre fatto, ricordi? comunisti, grillini, prodi, ecc ecc.



Un conto è la politica e un altro sono i soldi. La politica è recitazione, finzione e bugia (basta pensare che il paladino dell'anti-comunismo è amico fraterno di Putin). I soldi sono una dolorosa realtà a cui neanche Silvio Berlusconi può sottrarsi


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In questo caso negativissimo.



Ma figurati...i soldi son soldi...e i cinesi strapagano pur di levarselo dale balle.
Ultimo vero treno signori e signori...dopo questo passeranno solo carrozze con cavalli!!


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Un conto è la politica e un altro sono i soldi. La politica è recitazione, finzione e bugia (basta pensare che il paladino dell'anti-comunismo è amico fraterno di Putin). I soldi sono una dolorosa realtà a cui neanche Silvio Berlusconi può sottrarsi



Fatto sta che tutto quello che noi ci immaginiamo accade. Avevamo previsto anche questa pagliacciata.


----------



## Kaw (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose rivelazioni di Silvio Berlusconi riportate dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2016, in merito alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> Ecco quanto dichiarato dal presidente:"I cinesi mi vogliono cacciare. Il nodo sulla cessione del Milan sono io. Vorrei restare tre anni. Loro sono contrari".
> 
> ...


Questo c'ha 80 anni e fa il gesto dell'ombrello, rendiamoci conto del personaggio.
E poi questi vengono con un miliardo di euro, e fa pure l'offeso, robe da pazzi.

Ed è la prova che i cinesi sono gente serissima, visto che non vengono per regalare soldi, o far comandare gli altri coi loro soldi.

In ogni caso se questo è il punto, credo che un compromesso si potrebbe trovare. Non credo che una trattativa del genere salti solo per questioni di governance quando ci sono in ballo tutti questi soldi.
Di sicuro se B. resterà non potrà essere operativo, in ogni caso si dovrà scindere il rapporto con Galliani e nominare un nuovo AD...


----------



## Devil (23 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma figurati...i soldi son soldi...e i cinesi strapagano pur di levarselo dale balle.
> Ultimo vero treno signori e signori...dopo questo passeranno solo carrozze con cavalli!!



Ma secondo me neanche quelle. Dopo questo l'unica cosa da fare sarebbe aspettare che i palombari recuperino il relitto in fondo all'oceano. Il Milan non è una bella signora che può permettersi di fare la smorfiosa e rifiutare un passaggio perché l'autista non è abbastanza giovane e carino. La nostra situazione è più simile a quella di una nave che affonda, con la poppa già ampiamente inabissata e l'equipaggio che grida aggrappandosi con disperata veemenza al parapetto di prua XD


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Maggio 2016)

Sono il primo dei pessimisti ma dopo queste parole di apertura sono più fiducioso


----------



## Devil (23 Maggio 2016)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Sono il primo dei pessimisti ma dopo queste parole di apertura sono più fiducioso



Più che altro ogni sua dichiarazione contribuisce a confermare l'immagine di un uomo con le spalle al muro


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Maggio 2016)

Ma cosa ne sappiamo se ha fatto il gesto dell'ombrello?

Dall'articolo non si capisce il tipo di gesto, non facciamo disinformazione dai.

Comunque, alea iacta est


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2016)

Ancora con sto gesto dell ombrello !!!!!! 

Protendere le braccia in AVANTI .. vuol dire " E che CI DEVO FARE " non è il gesto dell ombrello !


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa rivelazione di Fedele Furio che prosegue sulla linea già tracciata in questo articolo ("http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-shock-vendo-solo-se-comando-altri-due-anni-vt36816.html"). Il giornalista riporta di un Berlusconi letteralmente furibondo, infatti non ha alcuna intenzione di abbandonare completamente il Milan, pur vendendo la maggioranza. Ieri pomeriggio, intercettato a Brugherio dove 50 anni fa aveva realizzato il suo primo insediamento urbanistico con la Edilnord, ha parlato chiaro e tondo evidenziando come la trattativa sia giunta ad un punto critico. Silvio, infatti, vuole restare a tutti i costi presidente. Ecco le sue eloquenti parole, condite da una descrizione gestuale: "In caso di cessione della società ho chiesto di restare presidente del Milan per almeno 3 anni. E' un obbligo mio, ma loro (i cinesi) mi vorrebbero cacciare...". Ed a quel punto in maniera vistosa fa il gesto con il braccio proteso. Una decisione umiliante per chi ha condotto la nave milanista per 30 anni.
> Com'è noto sta ormai entrando nel vivo la trattativa con i cinesi che vorrebbero chiudere nella prima decade di giugno. Ma già in settimana dovrebbe esserci un importante incontro tra le parti. La cordata vorrebbe chiudere in fretta e la "clausola Berlusconi" potrebbe ritardare l'operazione e creare qualche problemino. Ma non è detto che questo avvenga, anzi non è affatto auspicabile.
> Silvio è seriamente intenzionato a vendere a patto che i nuovi acquirenti siano affidabili e bene intenzionati nei confronti del Milan. E per rendersi conto di questo il presidente rossonero vuole farsi garante di questa situazione per un lungo e consistente periodo. Che stabilirà sempre e comunque lui. Prendere o lasciare. Oltre mille persone hanno accolto Silvio al cantiere Edilnord. E lui ha rassicurato: "Mi chiedete se vendiamo il Milan? Dico di sì perché vogliamo farlo più grande. Voglio dare il Milan a chi ha tante ambizioni e voglia di riportarlo ad essere protagonista. Cerco un partner che abbia i fondi necessari".
> 
> ...



Questo è il passaggio chiave:



> "Mi chiedete se vendiamo il Milan? Dico di sì perché vogliamo farlo più grande.



Berlusconi, qui, ha ammesso di voler vendere il Milan, quindi di cosa vi preoccupate? Ha detto di sì, che vuole vendere, ma d'altronde l'aveva già detto nel suo video farsa su Facebook e s'era capito dopo aver concesso addirittura il preliminare a Mr. Bee.
Adesso si spiega pure la trattativa col thailandese; infatti il broker non solo gli aveva garantito una barca di soldi (1 miliardo), ma gli aveva garantito anche la maggioranza: un'offerta tanto irrealistica da sgonfiarsi proprio sul più bello; viceversa, è l'offerta dei cinesi quella più realistica, con un'offerta economica congrua e l'imprescindibile condizione di cacciare Berlusconi e il suo fidato pelato. 



> Voglio dare il Milan a chi ha tante ambizioni e voglia di riportarlo ad essere protagonista. Cerco un partner che abbia i fondi necessari".



Qui, invece, Berlusconi ammette di non avere più la forza di riportare in alto il Milan, ammette di non avere più "ambizioni e voglia di riportarlo ad essere protagonista", *di conseguenza* sa che non può andare avanti così ma deve vendere, altrimenti il Milan si svaluterà ancora di più e lui potrà soltanto perderci: come rifiutare, quindi, un'offerta di 750 milioni di euro? Ricordate che Berlusconi è un imprenditore-squalo, uno che mette i soldi davanti a tutto. Mi chiederete, allora, il perché di queste dichiarazioni: presto detto; la risposta ve l'ha data Sotiris:



Sotiris ha scritto:


> secondo me sono tutte dichiarazioni, come il video su facebook, che non solo sono verso il suo elettorato (non i milanisti badate bene, l'elettorato) ma che preparano il terreno a quello che sarà dopo la cessione del Milan. Nella sua mente punte le elezioni del 2018 non dimentichiamocelo e dovrà fare una campagna elettorale senza essere proprietario del Milan, la prima da quando è in politica.
> 
> io la penso così.


Elettorato. Queste dichiarazioni sono perfettamente in linea con il video su Facebook: lì diceva di voler vendere preferibilmente in "mani italiani", quando tutti sapevamo che stesse trattando con i cinesi: prima bugia; dopo quel video, se ne esce pubblicamente dicendo che sta vendendo ai cinesi: ma non doveva vendere in mani italiane? Seconda bugia. 
Ricordate l'"aboliremo l'Ici"? Questo è il moduus operandi berlusconiano: riempire di balle il proprio elettorato, dicendo tutto il contrario di quello che sta facendo. Berlusconi perché usa la balla, dunque? Perché Berlusconi, da buon politico, è in mano ai sondaggi. [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] nel topic sulla finale di Coppa Italia ha scritto: 



Admin ha scritto:


> Il sondaggio delle 15 ha sentenziato che dovrà andare all'Olimpico.
> 
> Vedremo cosa diranno i successivi sondaggi delle 17 e delle 19.



Questa è la verità: Berlusconi vive di sondaggi e il video di Facebook fu la risposta ad un sondaggio che gli imponeva di andare a dire che non stesse vendendo ai cinesi, altrimenti il suo elettorato si sarebbe infervorato.
Adesso, dato che la trattativa coi cinesi è palese, gli è stato detto di andare a dire che loro sono brutti e cattivi, ma, allora, perché sta vendendo a loro? Ovvio, perché lui non ha la forza di riportare il Milan ad alti livelli, quindi, per lui che ama il Milan, è necessario passare la mano, perché il Milan torni a vincere. Capito elettori-tifosi? Lo faccio per il vostro bene.


----------



## kollaps (23 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ancora con sto gesto dell ombrello !!!!!!
> 
> Protendere le braccia in AVANTI .. vuol dire " E che CI DEVO FARE " non è il gesto dell ombrello !


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ancora con sto gesto dell ombrello !!!!!!
> 
> Protendere le braccia in AVANTI .. vuol dire " E che CI DEVO FARE " non è il gesto dell ombrello !


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


>





martinmilan ha scritto:


>



ESATTO !!! , non so chi si è inventato sta storia del gesto dell ombrello .


----------



## kollaps (23 Maggio 2016)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, un fondo cinese (non specificato) ha acquistato Mp Silva, società che vende alle emittenti di tutto il mondo i principali eventi sportivi, dalla Premier League alla Nba , fino ai Grandi Slam del tennis, passando per F1, Bundesliga ed, appunto, la Serie A.
Un'operazione che si aggira intorno ai 1.4 miliardi di dollari.
Mp Silva è, o per meglio dire, era in mano a Riccardo Silva, socio in affari di Maldini dei Miami FC...egli rimarrà a guidare la compagnia inizialmente per i prossimi mesi, in attesa del passaggio definitivo di consegne.
Questo conferma l’intenzione del governo cinese di mettere le mani sullo sport mondiale. *


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Repubblica, un fondo cinese (non specificato) ha acquistato Mp Silva, società che vende alle emittenti di tutto il mondo i principali eventi sportivi, dalla Premier League alla Nba , fino ai Grandi Slam del tennis, passando per F1, Bundesliga ed, appunto, la Serie A.
> Un'operazione che si aggira intorno ai 1.4 miliardi di dollari.
> Mp Silva è, o per meglio dire, era in mano a Riccardo Silva, socio in affari di Maldini dei Miami FC...egli rimarrà a guidare la compagnia inizialmente per i prossimi mesi, in attesa del passaggio definitivo di consegne.
> Questo conferma l’intenzione del governo cinese di mettere le mani sullo sport mondiale. *


Notizia meravigliosa. Sul collegamento con Maldini, poi, sto zitto...


----------



## DannySa (23 Maggio 2016)

Siamo troppo in là ragazzi, non si rifiutano tutti quei soldi così come se nulla fosse.
Sarebbe un calo di immagine gravissimo, un conto è trattare con personaggi come Thohir che ti offrono un tot (poco), per fare un esempio e tutto svanisce per un motivo o per un altro, qui l'offerta è congruissima e non si lascia nulla al caso, il ruolo di Berlusconi è già stato deciso da un pezzo altrimenti non se ne sarebbe uscito con le sue solite sparate da vittimista quale vuol far credere di essere "ho fatto tanto per il Milan e questi mi vogliono cacciare".
Bisogna solo aspettare di sapere se sarà il 70% ora e il 30% i prossimi anni o il 100% subito, la cosa certa è che tra un paio di settimane i cinesi avranno le mani sul Milan (ora ne hanno solo una ed è bloccata), queste sparate lasceranno il tempo che trovano e tutto sarà più chiaro.
Bisogna pregare che le cose si facciano nella maniera più chiara possibile, in questo momento è l'esatto opposto così come il periodo generalmente vuole (stessa cosa successa un paio di settimane fa con l'esclusiva).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose rivelazioni di Silvio Berlusconi riportate dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2016, in merito alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> Ecco quanto dichiarato dal presidente:"I cinesi mi vogliono cacciare. Il nodo sulla cessione del Milan sono io. Vorrei restare tre anni. Loro sono contrari".
> 
> ...



*Non andiamo OT, della notizia dei diritti TV se ne parla qui: http://www.milanworld.net/la-cina-acquista-anche-i-diritti-tv-di-mp-silva-vt36942.html#post960579*


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

''mi vogliono cacciare'' 

Dopo che hai detto in mondovisione che preferisci investitori italiani perchè non ti fidi cosa ti aspettavi??? via via...speri ti caccino con la tua valigia piena di soldoni e un bel calcio nel sedere.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, queste sono parole stupende.
> 
> Siamo alla resa, ad inizio Maggio 1945 in un Fuhrerbunker che ormai si svuota sempre di più.
> Fuori, il Reichstag è bombardato da stampa,tifosi inferociti e risultati sportivi.
> ...



Premio Miglior reportage giornalistico 2016.


----------



## DannySa (23 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ''mi vogliono cacciare''
> 
> Dopo che hai detto in mondovisione che preferisci investitori italiani perchè non ti fidi cosa ti aspettavi??? via via...speri ti caccino con la tua valigia piena di soldoni e un bel calcio nel sedere.



Quando finirà questa dittatura e sarà costretto a "scappare" si porterà con sé 5 damigiane piene d'oro, tanto il personaggio è facilmente confrontabile con chi lo aveva preceduto 80 anni fa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose rivelazioni di Silvio Berlusconi riportate dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2016, in merito alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> Ecco quanto dichiarato dal presidente:"I cinesi mi vogliono cacciare. Il nodo sulla cessione del Milan sono io. Vorrei restare tre anni. Loro sono contrari".
> 
> ...



Cari amici, tutti i nodi vengono al pettine e le indiscrezioni di Campopiano trovano altre conferme... direttamente dal passato. 
Questi cinesi stanno trattando da un anno (forse anche più) con Berlusconi. Sono andato a rivedere le notizie dell'aprile scorso e... ricordate l'intervista al presidente della camera di commercio italo cinese Fu Yixiang? 
Ricordate che parlò di consorzio interessato all'acquisto e poi di crowdfunding? Ebbene, Repubblica fece filtrare i primi nomi del consorzio. E... sapete quali nomi uscirono fuori? Robin Li di Baidu e Li Hejun di Hanergy, ossia la famosa azienda di rinnovabili e fotovoltaici di cui si è tanto parlato in queste settimane. Mettiamoci pure Evergrande... e abbiamo già 3 dei 7/8 imprenditori che faranno parte del consorzio. Tutta gente schifosamente ricca, anche se la Hanergy di Li Hejun nel 2015 ha perso tipo 18 miliardi sul mercato (travolta dalla crisi) ma ora pare si stia pian piano riprendendo. E' uno dei "nuovi" milionari cinesi che si sta facendo largo con la sua azienda di rinnovabili.


----------



## -Lionard- (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose rivelazioni di Silvio Berlusconi riportate dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2016, in merito alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> Ecco quanto dichiarato dal presidente:"I cinesi mi vogliono cacciare. Il nodo sulla cessione del Milan sono io. Vorrei restare tre anni. Loro sono contrari".
> 
> ...


Sono dichiarazioni pesantissime perchè mai prima d'ora Berlusconi aveva parlato così esplicitamente di cessione della società. 
Il passaggio sul "mi vogliono cacciare" fa parte del tipico vittimismo berlusconiano. Dubito che i cinesi lo vogliano cacciare direttamente. Certamente questo sarebbe il loro desiderio ma sono troppo preparati per ignorare come sia necessario un periodo di convivenza per convincere il diversamente lucido a "mollare l'osso". Alla fine si accontenterà della presidenza onoraria, magari a fronte di una quota al 30% per i prossimi tre anni. In ogni caso si è passati dalla fase "non vendo a prescindere e rilancio con l'ItalMilan" a "vendo la maggioranza ma voglio ancora dire la mia" e non è cosa da poco. Sono certo che gran parte della sua frustrazione derivi dal fatto di non poter imporre il nome del prossimo allenatore... Non a caso nella stessa occasione ha pure esaltato Brocchi ed il suo operato.

Resta da vedere la figura di Galliani. Berlusconi non avrà problemi a ritagliare per sè un ruolo ma per quanto riguarda l'AD1? I cinesi sembrano avere già in mente chi inserire a livello di management e questo non è un buon segnale per il condor.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Sono dichiarazioni pesantissime perchè mai prima d'ora Berlusconi aveva parlato così esplicitamente di cessione della società.
> Il passaggio sul "mi vogliono cacciare" fa parte del tipico vittimismo berlusconiano. Dubito che i cinesi lo vogliano cacciare direttamente. Certamente questo sarebbe il loro desiderio ma sono troppo preparati per ignorare come sia necessario un periodo di convivenza per convincere il diversamente lucido a "mollare l'osso". Alla fine si accontenterà della presidenza onoraria, magari a fronte di una quota al 30% per i prossimi tre anni. In ogni caso si è passati dalla fase "non vendo a prescindere e rilancio con l'ItalMilan" a "vendo la maggioranza ma voglio ancora dire la mia" e non è cosa da poco. Sono certo che gran parte della sua frustrazione derivi dal fatto di non poter imporre il nome del prossimo allenatore... Non a caso nella stessa occasione ha pure esaltato Brocchi ed il suo operato.
> 
> Resta da vedere la figura di Galliani. Berlusconi non avrà problemi a ritagliare per sè un ruolo ma per quanto riguarda l'AD1? I cinesi sembrano avere già in mente chi inserire a livello di management e questo non è un buon segnale per il condor.


Dopo il video su Fb e queste dichiarazioni non credo possa nemmeno fare più il presidente onorario...o accetta sti 700 milioni o saluti.Non è che dobbiamo far passare per forza questi cinesi come se pendessero dai suoi sbalzi d'umore.Questa sua esternazione vittimistica mi sa proprio di piagnucolio vero e proprio come se volesse chiedere aiuto ai suoi tifosi per mettere pressione ai cinesi e farli tornare indietro sui loro passi.Se i Cinesi fossero davvero persone serie non colleghi mafiosi asiatici allora ci penserebbero più di una volta prima di gestire una società con uno del genere.E' gente terribilmente seria lavoratrice e che odia le barzellette..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Cari amici, tutti i nodi vengono al pettine e le indiscrezioni di Campopiano trovano altre conferme... direttamente dal passato.
> Questi cinesi stanno trattando da un anno (forse anche più) con Berlusconi. Sono andato a rivedere le notizie dell'aprile scorso e... ricordate l'intervista al presidente della camera di commercio italo cinese Fu Yixiang?
> Ricordate che parlò di consorzio interessato all'acquisto e poi di crowdfunding? Ebbene, Repubblica fece filtrare i primi nomi del consorzio. E... sapete quali nomi uscirono fuori? Robin Li di Baidu e Li Hejun di Hanergy, ossia la famosa azienda di rinnovabili e fotovoltaici di cui si è tanto parlato in queste settimane. Mettiamoci pure Evergrande... e abbiamo già 3 dei 7/8 imprenditori che faranno parte del consorzio. Tutta gente schifosamente ricca, anche se la Hanergy di Li Hejun nel 2015 ha perso tipo 18 miliardi sul mercato (travolta dalla crisi) ma ora pare si stia pian piano riprendendo. E' uno dei "nuovi" milionari cinesi che si sta facendo largo con la sua azienda di rinnovabili.



Aggiungo che all'epoca si diceva che in questa cordata oltre a Baidu e Hanergy ci fosse anche ChemChina... magari abbiamo trovato il quarto colosso?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Maggio 2016)

Resto pessimista, ma speriamo


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che all'epoca si diceva che in questa cordata oltre a Baidu e Hanergy ci fosse anche ChemChina... magari abbiamo trovato il quarto colosso?



Se ci fosse anche Chemchina ci starebbe anche un bel ciaone per Jack Ma.

C'è un link dove si può leggere quella notizia?


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Maggio 2016)

purtroppo domani non e' il 15 giugno.....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse anche Chemchina ci starebbe anche un bel ciaone per Jack Ma.
> 
> C'è un link dove si può leggere quella notizia?



Scrivi su Google 'Milan si fa avanti la terza cordata per le quote di Berlusconi'. È di affari italiani che a sua volta riporta CorSera e Repubblica che svela i nomi di Robin Li, Hanergy e Chemchina. Tutto Tornerebbe


----------



## martinmilan (23 Maggio 2016)

Dai dai che lo cacciano


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Cari amici, tutti i nodi vengono al pettine e le indiscrezioni di Campopiano trovano altre conferme... direttamente dal passato.
> Questi cinesi stanno trattando da un anno (forse anche più) con Berlusconi. Sono andato a rivedere le notizie dell'aprile scorso e... ricordate l'intervista al presidente della camera di commercio italo cinese Fu Yixiang?
> Ricordate che parlò di consorzio interessato all'acquisto e poi di crowdfunding? Ebbene, Repubblica fece filtrare i primi nomi del consorzio. E... sapete quali nomi uscirono fuori? Robin Li di Baidu e Li Hejun di Hanergy, ossia la famosa azienda di rinnovabili e fotovoltaici di cui si è tanto parlato in queste settimane. Mettiamoci pure Evergrande... e abbiamo già 3 dei 7/8 imprenditori che faranno parte del consorzio. Tutta gente schifosamente ricca, anche se la Hanergy di Li Hejun nel 2015 ha perso tipo 18 miliardi sul mercato (travolta dalla crisi) ma ora pare si stia pian piano riprendendo. E' uno dei "nuovi" milionari cinesi che si sta facendo largo con la sua azienda di rinnovabili.



Come ho già scritto una volta, il FQ del marzo *2014* dava Lazard come mandatario per la vendita, e Evergrande come possibile acquirente, oltre alla valutazione di 650/700 ml di euro. In pratica, quel cialtrone di Bee ci ha fatto perdere un anno.

Sarebbe interessante intervistare Fedele Confalonieri, che a proposito di Bee disse: "c'è da piangere". Si sa che negli anni ha sempre consigliato Silvio di disfarsi del Milan, dovrebbe essere il momento del suo trionfo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Come ho già scritto una volta, il FQ del marzo *2014* dava Lazard come mandatario per la vendita, e Evergrande come possibile acquirente, oltre alla valutazione di 650/700 ml di euro. In pratica, quel cialtrone di Bee ci ha fatto perdere una anno.
> 
> Sarebbe interessante intervistare Fedele Confalonieri, che a proposito di Bee disse: "c'è da piangere". Si sa che negli anni ha sempre consigliato Silvio di disfarsi del Milan, dovrebbe essere il momento del suo trionfo.



Esatto. Purtroppo la cessione ha attirato tantissima gente, tra cui speculatori o avventurieri alla Bee che ha ingolosito Silvio con quella clamorosa offerta (mettendo in mezzo pure Doyen)... e ci ha fatto perdere un anno. Ma ormai quello è il passato e infatti è servito da lezione: per nostra fortuna questa terza cordata non ha mai mollato la presa, probabilmente sotto l'abile regia di Marina che li ha tenuti in ghiaccio per riproporli al padre quando ormai era palese che Bee si fosse disciolto come neve al sole


----------



## __king george__ (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Cari amici, tutti i nodi vengono al pettine e le indiscrezioni di Campopiano trovano altre conferme... direttamente dal passato.
> Questi cinesi stanno trattando da un anno (forse anche più) con Berlusconi. Sono andato a rivedere le notizie dell'aprile scorso e... ricordate l'intervista al presidente della camera di commercio italo cinese Fu Yixiang?
> Ricordate che parlò di consorzio interessato all'acquisto e poi di crowdfunding? Ebbene, Repubblica fece filtrare i primi nomi del consorzio. E... sapete quali nomi uscirono fuori? Robin Li di Baidu e Li Hejun di Hanergy, ossia la famosa azienda di rinnovabili e fotovoltaici di cui si è tanto parlato in queste settimane. Mettiamoci pure Evergrande... e abbiamo già 3 dei 7/8 imprenditori che faranno parte del consorzio. Tutta gente schifosamente ricca, anche se la Hanergy di Li Hejun nel 2015 ha perso tipo 18 miliardi sul mercato (travolta dalla crisi) ma ora pare si stia pian piano riprendendo. E' uno dei "nuovi" milionari cinesi che si sta facendo largo con la sua azienda di rinnovabili.



crowdfunding?? cioè? non è quello che reperisci i soldi da chi li dona???


----------



## ps18ps (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose rivelazioni di Silvio Berlusconi riportate dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2016, in merito alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> Ecco quanto dichiarato dal presidente:"I cinesi mi vogliono cacciare. Il nodo sulla cessione del Milan sono io. Vorrei restare tre anni. Loro sono contrari".
> 
> ...



bhe direi che sono ottime notizie, anche silvio ammette pubblicamente che sta vedendo, in pratica sta solo cercando di trattare un ruolo per lui, e alla fine un accordo che accontenterà tutti lo si trova. Dobbiamo avere solo pazienza ancora per due/tre settimane!


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo è il passaggio chiave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disamina della situazione assolutamente perfetta! Si può anche chiudere i topic a sto punto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> crowdfunding?? cioè? non è quello che reperisci i soldi da chi li dona???



Fu parlò di consorzio che acquistava la metà della società + l'altra metà tramite crowdfunding che vuol dire quello che hai detto ma che può trasformarsi anche in una vera e propria quotazione in borsa per reperire soldi dal "pubblico" (che sarebbe l'intenzione di questi cinesi in un secondo momento).

Ad ogni modo all'epoca c'erano tre cordate: Bee, Lee e questa terza formata da Baidu, Hanergy e ChemChina. A quanto pare l'unica che ha mantenuto sempre vivi i contatti con Fininvest


----------



## -Lionard- (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Fu parlò di consorzio che acquistava la metà della società + l'altra metà tramite crowdfunding che vuol dire quello che hai detto ma che può trasformarsi anche in una vera e propria quotazione in borsa per reperire soldi dal "pubblico" (che sarebbe l'intenzione di questi cinesi in un secondo momento).
> 
> Ad ogni modo all'epoca c'erano tre cordate: Bee, Lee e questa terza formata da Baidu, Hanergy e ChemChina. A quanto pare l'unica che ha mantenuto sempre vivi i contatti con Fininvest


Secondo te la cordata cinese guidata da Richard Lee è diversa da quella attuale? Io penso che un anno fa i tempi non fossero ancora maturi e mancassero nomi importanti nella cordata che Lee, probabilmente per conto del governo cinese, stava mettendo insieme. Forse un anno fa pensavamo che l'accordo fosse più avanti di quanto in realtà era. 

La mia sensazione che è a distanza di un anno abbiano trovato finalmente la composizione definitiva della cordata e di conseguenza si siano affidati non più ad intermediario improvvisato (Lee) ma un esperto professionista del settore (Galatioto)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Secondo te la cordata cinese guidata da Richard Lee è diversa da quella attuale? Io penso che un anno fa i tempi non fossero ancora maturi e mancassero nomi importanti nella cordata che Lee, probabilmente per conto del governo cinese, stava mettendo insieme. Forse un anno fa pensavamo che l'accordo fosse più avanti di quanto in realtà era.
> 
> La mia sensazione che è a distanza di un anno abbiano trovato finalmente la composizione definitiva della cordata e di conseguenza si siano affidati non più ad intermediario improvvisato (Lee) ma un esperto professionista del settore (Galatioto)



Si, credo che questa terza cordata sia diversa da quella capeggiata da Lee. E a darmi conforto c'è un altro giornalista abbastanza sul pezzo: Festa il 22 aprile 2015 scrisse che alla finestra, oltre a Bee, c'erano Lee e soprattutto un altro consorzio sempre cinese ritenuto molto affidabile finanziariamente. Ora non so se questo sia lo stesso di Fu, ma penso che la partita all'epoca si giocasse tra questi, Lee e Bee. Partita che oggi sta vincendo, appunto, questa terza cordata  se invece fosse stata la cordata di Lee, il suo nome sarebbe riuscito senz'altro fuori. L'ipotesi che sia stato "sostituito" da Galatioto non mi suona molto bene.


----------



## -Lionard- (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, credo che questa terza cordata sia diversa da quella capeggiata da Lee. E a darmi conforto c'è un altro giornalista abbastanza sul pezzo: Festa il 22 aprile 2015 scrisse che alla finestra, oltre a Bee, c'erano Lee e soprattutto un altro consorzio sempre cinese ritenuto molto affidabile finanziariamente. Ora non so se questo sia lo stesso di Fu, ma penso che la partita all'epoca si giocasse tra questi, Lee e Bee. Partita che oggi sta vincendo, appunto, questa terza cordata


Però se entrambe le cordate rispondono in qualche modo al governo di Pechino, per quale ragione farsi la guerra tra di loro? Possibile che Lee fosse in contatto con imprenditori diversi e con altrettante possibilità economiche? Se dietro a questa cordata c'erano già Robin Lee e Evergrande perchè dare la precedenza a Lee?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Però se entrambe le cordate rispondono in qualche modo al governo di Pechino, per quale ragione farsi la guerra tra di loro? Possibile che Lee fosse in contatto con imprenditori diversi e con altrettante possibilità economiche? Se dietro a questa cordata c'erano già Robin Lee e Evergrande perchè dare la precedenza a Lee?



Io credo che il governo all'epoca non abbia precluso la strada a nessuno. Nel senso che ogni azienda è stata lasciata libera di consorziarsi, salvo poi concedere il via libera finale (le autorizzazioni ad esportare valuta) soltanto a chi avesse realmente chiuso l'affare. E quel momento, fino ad oggi, non era mai arrivato  ma per nostra fortuna i primi a tagliare il traguardo, a quanto pare, sono stati Baidu e soci, ossia la cordata che già un anno fa, non a caso, veniva ritenuta la più affidabile finanziariamente.


----------



## sballotello (23 Maggio 2016)

Vabbè ora non infiliamoci in robe tipo beatiful, meglio restare su fatti concreti e soprattutto attuali


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, credo che questa terza cordata sia diversa da quella capeggiata da Lee. E a darmi conforto c'è un altro giornalista abbastanza sul pezzo: Festa il 22 aprile 2015 scrisse che alla finestra, oltre a Bee, c'erano Lee e soprattutto un altro consorzio sempre cinese ritenuto molto affidabile finanziariamente. Ora non so se questo sia lo stesso di *Fu*, ma penso che la partita all'epoca si giocasse tra questi, Lee e Bee. Partita che oggi sta vincendo, appunto, questa terza cordata  se invece fosse stata la cordata di Lee, il suo nome sarebbe riuscito senz'altro fuori. L'ipotesi che sia stato "sostituito" da Galatioto non mi suona molto bene.



Ricordiamoci però che Fu è lo stesso che un mese fà disse: "E più probabile che venga ceduto L'inter che il Milan" per poi firmare l'esclusiva la settimana dopo,ritengo che il governo Cinese gli abbia detto di tenere la bocca cucita sulla questione ed anzi se possibile di svicolare.


----------



## mrsmit (23 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano su twitter ha scritto che entro le 16.30 sarà on-line con qualche nuovo aggiornamento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che all'epoca si diceva che in questa cordata oltre a Baidu e Hanergy ci fosse anche ChemChina... magari abbiamo trovato il quarto colosso?


Mi lancio ottimisticamente in avanti: qualora questo consorzio cinese di 7/8 colossi finanziari acquistasse la società, la società, poi, come verrebbe organizzata? Ok, Evergrande, Baidu, Hanergy, forse ChemChina... ma chi metterà i soldi? Tutte le società verseranno ogni anno un tot?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi lancio ottimisticamente in avanti: qualora questo consorzio cinese di 7/8 colossi finanziari acquistasse la società, la società, poi, come verrebbe organizzata? Ok, Evergrande, Baidu, Hanergy, forse ChemChina... ma chi metterà i soldi? Tutte le società verseranno ogni anno un tot?



Probabilmente verrà (o è già stata) creata una società veicolo in cui i "colossi" si divideranno la partecipazione. Poi sarà la società veicolo ad acquistare il Milan. Lo scorso anno, infatti, si parlava proprio di questo. Vediamo...


----------



## Gabry (23 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi lancio ottimisticamente in avanti: qualora questo consorzio cinese di 7/8 colossi finanziari acquistasse la società, la società, poi, come verrebbe organizzata? Ok, Evergrande, Baidu, Hanergy, forse ChemChina... ma chi metterà i soldi? Tutte le società verseranno ogni anno un tot?



I soldi li metteranno in primis per due progetti: stadio ed espansione brand in asia.
Secondariamente faranno un mercato non di altissimo livello, ma sufficiente per raggiungere il prossimo anno il terzo posto minimo.

Tornati in CL bisognerà vedere se i cinesi vorranno vincere subito o vivacchiare tra ottavi e gironi. Sinceramente non credo proprio che spenderanno paccate di soldi per il mercato. Ne quest'anno ne il prossimo.


----------



## Ciachi (23 Maggio 2016)

Scusate L OT
[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] : ma fai il giornalista?? Cacchio sei bravissimo! Complimenti !

Sorry!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Probabilmente verrà (o è già stata) creata una società veicolo in cui i "colossi" si divideranno la partecipazione. Poi sarà la società veicolo ad acquistare il Milan. Lo scorso anno, infatti, si parlava proprio di questo. Vediamo...



Se non sbaglio questo era uno dei punti che Berlusconi voleva che fossero chiariti, ossia chi e' la guida di questo consorzio.

P.S Comunque oggi Campopiano non doveva scrivere un articolo?


----------



## __king george__ (23 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> I soldi li metteranno in primis per due progetti: stadio ed espansione brand in asia.
> Secondariamente faranno un mercato non di altissimo livello, ma sufficiente per raggiungere il prossimo anno il terzo posto minimo.
> 
> Tornati in CL bisognerà vedere se i cinesi vorranno vincere subito o vivacchiare tra ottavi e gironi. Sinceramente non credo proprio che spenderanno paccate di soldi per il mercato. Ne quest'anno ne il prossimo.


beh fosse così in molti resteranno delusi...e non poco...


----------



## robs91 (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose rivelazioni di Silvio Berlusconi riportate dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2016, in merito alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> Ecco quanto dichiarato dal presidente:"I cinesi mi vogliono cacciare. Il nodo sulla cessione del Milan sono io. Vorrei restare tre anni. Loro sono contrari".
> 
> ...



Quindi sulla storia che lui vuole continuare a comandare con i soldi degli altri aveva ragione Fedele nell'articolo di qualche giorno fa.Questo qui è completamente folle.


----------



## pablog1585 (23 Maggio 2016)

cmq ragionando, uno solo dei componenti della cordata cinese potrebbe tranquillamente accollarsi il Milan e risollevarlo tanto sono ricchi... invece questi super ricconi addirittura si mettono insieme... se non sarà un progetto faraonico poco ci manca no? un grande mercato è d'obbligo anche viste le regole del fair play finanziario che l'anno prossimo ci avvantaggerebbero dato che non andremo in europa...


----------



## zlatan (23 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh fosse così in molti resteranno delusi...e non poco...



Si esatto spero davvero che tu non abbia ragione


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> I soldi li metteranno in primis per due progetti: stadio ed espansione brand in asia.
> *Secondariamente faranno un mercato non di altissimo livello*, ma sufficiente per raggiungere il prossimo anno il terzo posto minimo.
> 
> Tornati in CL bisognerà vedere se i cinesi vorranno vincere subito o vivacchiare tra ottavi e gironi. *Sinceramente non credo proprio che spenderanno paccate di soldi per il mercato*. Ne quest'anno ne il prossimo.



Si si ma lo dici convinto o in modo scaramantico?
Dai su..non faranno gli sceicchi ma sicuro che 150 milioni li calano ogni anno se vogliono rilanciare davvero il Milan


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Scusate L OT
> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] : ma fai il giornalista?? Cacchio sei bravissimo! Complimenti !
> 
> Sorry!



No, non sono giornalista  Grazie a te per apprezzare il mio "lavoro" (in realtà semplice passione). Ma restiamo sul thread!


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2016)

Comunque fa tenerezza Berlusconi che dice "I cinesi mi vogliono cacciare", no perché invece i tifosi del Milan mica lo vogliono cacciare!!!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> I soldi li metteranno in primis per due progetti: stadio ed espansione brand in asia.
> Secondariamente faranno un mercato non di altissimo livello, ma sufficiente per raggiungere il prossimo anno il terzo posto minimo.
> 
> Tornati in CL bisognerà vedere se i cinesi vorranno vincere subito o vivacchiare tra ottavi e gironi. Sinceramente non credo proprio che spenderanno paccate di soldi per il mercato. Ne quest'anno ne il prossimo.



I cinesi vogliono vincere, di sicuro non vivacchiare, e se non fai un grande mercato nemmeno ci arrivi in champions.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> I soldi li metteranno in primis per due progetti: stadio ed espansione brand in asia.
> Secondariamente faranno un mercato non di altissimo livello, ma sufficiente per raggiungere il prossimo anno il terzo posto minimo.
> 
> Tornati in CL bisognerà vedere se i cinesi vorranno vincere subito o vivacchiare tra ottavi e gironi. Sinceramente non credo proprio che spenderanno paccate di soldi per il mercato. Ne quest'anno ne il prossimo.


A me sinceramente non importa delle paccate di soldi, ma che quelli che ci saranno siano ben investiti. 
Mi aspetto budget annuali da 150/200 milioni l'anno, che, dati i tempi che corrono, non sono tanti.


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente non importa delle paccate di soldi, ma che quelli che ci saranno siano ben investiti.
> Mi aspetto budget annuali da 150/200 milioni l'anno, che, dati i tempi che corrono, non sono tanti.



galliani in questo momento è la prova vivente che è importante il come vengono investiti i soldi, oltre e più che il quanto.


----------



## Henry (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Probabilmente verrà (o è già stata) creata una società veicolo in cui i "colossi" si divideranno la partecipazione. Poi sarà la società veicolo ad acquistare il Milan. Lo scorso anno, infatti, si parlava proprio di questo. Vediamo...



Sono molto d'accordo. L'alternativa sarebbe macchinosa e porterebbe a conseguenze paradossali, ossia il fatto che con un eventuale 30% residuo Berlusconi sarebbe ancora azionista di maggioranza relativa. Per ovviare all'inconveniente potrebbero anche fare un patto di sindacato tra cinesi, ma mi sembra molto più pratico costituire a monte un veicolo societario apposito e spartirsi le quote. In questo modo potrebbero parlare con una voce sola, concordando preventivamente le varie mosse a livello gestionale. 

PS
Ormai anche Berlusconi ha parlato esplicitamente della necessità di vendere ai cinesi, battute vittimistiche a parte. Cosa vogliamo di più, un Lucano?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque fa tenerezza Berlusconi che dice "I cinesi mi vogliono cacciare", no perché invece i tifosi del Milan mica lo vogliono cacciare!!!



Comunque per una volta Berlusconi ha ragione,

esperienza di vita, è capitato anche a me tante volte,
ogni volta che vendo qualcosa l'acquirente pretende poi di disporre lui della cosa


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente non importa delle paccate di soldi, ma che quelli che ci saranno siano ben investiti.
> Mi aspetto budget annuali da *150/200* milioni* l'anno*, che, dati i tempi che corrono, non sono tanti.



Non sono tanti???




Vorrebbe dire spendere solo quanto Real, Bayern, Barcellona e PSG 


Forse solo le due Manchester ci superebbero, ma di poco.

Semmai queste squadre spendono, molto, o meglio troppo, con gli ingaggi, ma a livello di mercato come cifre siamo intorno ai 200 mln l'anno.

Ovviamente nel nostro caso ci sarebbe da considerare che il Milan è una squadra che deve essere ricostruita.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Maggio 2016)

leggere le ultime dichiarazioni di Fedele fa venire voglia di picchiarlo....il top è quando dice "i cinesi vorrebbero emery ma visto che non giocheremo le coppe sarebbe meglio un allenatore ITALIANO"...

le altre amenità le risparmio


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Maggio 2016)

Non evoluti!

Chi non ha mai comprato una macchina usata e ha dovuto promettere solennemente che avrebbe solo pagato la benzina, mentre la macchina l'avrebbe usata il vecchio proprietario?


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque per una volta Berlusconi ha ragione,
> 
> esperienza di vita, è capitato anche a me tante volte,
> ogni volta che vendo qualcosa l'acquirente pretende poi di disporre lui della cosa



Si pazzesco guarda..io sta gente così egoista non la voglio...anch'io l'ultima volta che ho preso l'auto usata ho specificato che l'ex proprietario quando voleva usarla doveva solo farmi un colpo di telefono..ma dico io, come si permettono?


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non evoluti!
> 
> Chi non ha mai comprato una macchina usata e ha dovuto promettere solennemente che avrebbe solo pagato la benzina, mentre la macchina l'avrebbe usata il vecchio proprietario?



Ho fatto lo stesso esempio un secondo dopo!! Solo il nano ha certe idee malsane..del resto è andato col cervello...


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si si ma lo dici convinto o in modo scaramantico?
> Dai su..non faranno gli sceicchi ma sicuro che 150 milioni li calano ogni anno se vogliono rilanciare davvero il Milan



Uno di loro basterebbe per rendere il Milan uno squadrone.
Uniti ne farebbero la squadra più forte del mondo. 

Su questo non c'è neanche d'avere il minimo dubbio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non sono tanti???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm... hai ragione. Diciamo che non sono tanti per ricostruire, perché noi dobbiamo partire da 0 e ci servono subito 3/4 campioni, che prendi con non meno di 150/200 milioni di euro.


----------



## zlatan (23 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Sono molto d'accordo. L'alternativa sarebbe macchinosa e porterebbe a conseguenze paradossali, ossia il fatto che con un eventuale 30% residuo Berlusconi sarebbe ancora azionista di maggioranza relativa. Per ovviare all'inconveniente potrebbero anche fare un patto di sindacato tra cinesi, ma mi sembra molto più pratico costituire a monte un veicolo societario apposito e spartirsi le quote. In questo modo potrebbero parlare con una voce sola, concordando preventivamente le varie mosse a livello gestionale.
> 
> PS
> Ormai anche Berlusconi ha parlato esplicitamente della necessità di vendere ai cinesi, battute vittimistiche a parte. Cosa vogliamo di più, un Lucano?



Si ma se gli girano e sti cinesi tirano troppo la corda, molla tutto e parte con il progetto ital milan e Brocchi in panchina....
Io fossi nei cinesi cercherei di assecondarlo, si si non ti preoccupare ti lasciamo il 30% e ti facciamo decidere come no, e poi con la maggioranza, fanno quello che vogliono. In fondo un paio d'anni con Berlusconi presidente onorario non è poi questo dramma, spero non facciano saltare tutto per questo....


----------



## ignaxio (23 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non evoluti!
> 
> Chi non ha mai comprato una macchina usata e ha dovuto promettere solennemente che avrebbe solo pagato la benzina, mentre la macchina l'avrebbe usata il vecchio proprietario?



Beh, ha senso assicurarsi che il Milan vada bene in futuro. 
Se un acquirente prendesse il Milan r ipoteticamente lo portasse in B per qualche strano motivo, la colpa ricadrebbe di nuovo su Berlusconi e Fininvest per aver venduto. 

Quindi è anche nel loro interesse vendere a gente he vuole investire.


----------



## Gabry (23 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si si ma lo dici convinto o in modo scaramantico?
> Dai su..non faranno gli sceicchi ma sicuro che 150 milioni li calano ogni anno se vogliono rilanciare davvero il Milan



No, non sono affatto scaramantico, anzi. I soldi sono convinto che li investiranno per un mercato iniziale, stadio ed espansione del brand. I 100, 150 o 200 mln che voi sperate tirino fuori ogni anno per il mercato dovranno saltare fuori dai ricavi della società.

Non ditemi che pensate sul serio che i nuovi proprietari tireranno fuori 100 milioni ogni anno per rilanciare il Milan...


----------



## Ciachi (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> No, non sono giornalista  Grazie a te per apprezzare il mio "lavoro" (in realtà semplice passione). Ma restiamo sul thread!



Figurati!! Ma ormai mi fido solo di quello che riporti Tu! Bravo!!

Avanti Cina.....


----------



## pablog1585 (23 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> No, non sono affatto scaramantico, anzi. I soldi sono convinto che li investiranno per un mercato iniziale, stadio ed espansione del brand. I 100, 150 o 200 mln che voi sperate tirino fuori ogni anno per il mercato dovranno saltare fuori dai ricavi della società.
> 
> Non ditemi che pensate sul serio che i nuovi proprietari tireranno fuori 100 milioni ogni anno per rilanciare il Milan...



probabilemente va anche contro le regole del FPF, cmq Atletico e Chelsea ad esempio sono società che investono nel mercato ciò che riescono a guadagnare dalle cessioni... esempio Jackson Martinez...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Maggio 2016)

.


----------

